#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-29
<d1rkp1tt> Anyone here?
<lapion> anyone know why hangul wp 97 files cannot be opened ?
<lapion> oop sorry wrong windows
<nog> Does anyone know that hiding users in gdm is broken? (or otherwise changed to something other than the config file in /etc or setting it with gnome-settings?)
<jbicha> nog: can you give us some more information about what you're trying to do?
<nog> sure, hide the user list in gdm.
<nog> edit greeter.gsettings in org.gnome.login-screen disable-user-list=true
<nog> that does not work..
<jbicha> nog: did you restart gdm after doing that?
<nog> yes sir
<nog> or ma'am
<nog> google for it, it is quite the issue that appears to be distribution independent actually
<nog> but since most people do not have a real need to hide a user list its not brought to the forefront
<jbicha> nog: could you file a bug?
<nog> i believe there already is one filed if i am remembering correctly. I will double check.
<nog> i guess there isnt one. I assume people will not believe that it is a security vulnerability if i were to check that.
<nog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1072838
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1072838 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM 3 disable-user-list=true does not work" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> ok, you can't use sudo to set the gsettings value
<jbicha> it has to be done as the gdm user, so /etc/gdm/greeter.gsettings should be the right place
<jbicha> nog: would you be interested in reporting this to GNOME?
<nog> ahh, i wasnt sure with the gsettings sudo.. i had done it with and without.
<nog> i will have no problem reporting to GNOME
<darkxst> jbicha, that is not a gnome problem
<darkxst> greeter.gsettings is a debian thing, and I think they pulled the patch that supports it
<darkxst> nog, you probably need to set it in an override file
<jbicha> darkxst: ah, now that you mention it I guess that file doesn't really do much
<darkxst> jbicha, it doesnt do anything!
<jbicha> darkxst: it keeps me busy, thinking that it does!
<darkxst> lol
<darkxst> jbicha, probably we should have moved it to the docs folder or something
<darkxst> it kind of implies that it should work, having it in /etc
<nog> darkxst: could you elaborate for me?
<darkxst> you could copy greeter.gsettings to /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/30_gdm.greeter.overrides
<nog> ahh, ok. let me check that out
<darkxst> edit it, then run `glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas`
<darkxst> nog, also not sure the gnome-shell greeter supports that option, you may need to enable -> session-name='gdm-fallback'
<nog> yea, the override appears not to work. let me try that gdm-fallback
<darkxst> nog oh, you might to set the override for fallback in /etc/dconf/db/gdm.d/
<darkxst> to enable gdm-fallback
<nog> ohh yes, that does make sense. i remember digging into dconf to see if it was overriding greeter.gsettings
<nog> in fact when i had done that i created a 90-debian-settings with gdm-fallback and disable-user-list ran dconf update
<nog> no luck
<darkxst> nog you set disable-user-list in the schema folder
<nog> yes
<darkxst> you just enable gdm-fallback in dconf folder (I think)
<darkxst> I believe disable-user-list does work in fallback mode
<nog> ahh, i have fallback mode working now. yet still showing users, even with it in the schema override
<darkxst> maybe you need to call it 30_gdm_greeter.gschema.overrides
<nog> will give that a shot. either way there is an underlying bug that disable-user-list does not work with gdm-shell
<darkxst> er sorry 30_gdm_greeter.gschema.override
<nog> there ya go, that filename worked
<nog> thank you darkxst
<darkxst> nog, np
<darkxst> nog, its not really a bug, I suspect its more a not supported
<nog> i think you are correct. but. i would have to find it, there is a fedora thread where a patch for gdm has been created. i am not sure if its done by actual gnome people or the fedora community
<darkxst> link?
<nog> nevermind, its actually on the gnome bugzilla
<nog> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660660
<ubot5> Gnome bug 660660 in login-screen "Gdm 3.2 ignores /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> patches in there will be unrelated, however looks like halfline plans to implement it for 3.6.2
<darkxst> jbicha, you said do-release-upgrade worked for you? it can't find raring here ;(
<darkxst> hmm nor can update-manager, perhaps my mirror is broken
<trism> do-release-upgrade shouldn't work for raring for quite a while yet, not till alphas at least
<trism> it is generally: sed -i 's/quantal/raring/' /etc/apt/sources.list; till then
<darkxst> trism, I thought jbicha said it did.
<darkxst> so yep I will do it the old apt way!
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah, I recommend you keep quantal-security, -updates, and -proposed enabled until later next week as raring development is just getting started
<darkxst> jbicha, its just a VM, dont care if I hose it
<jbicha> yeah, I meant keep those sources in addition to raring
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<everaldo> jbicha, do you know why when you install ubuntu-gnome-desktop first lots of other things get installed but if you install gnome-shell ibus-pinyin-db-android libqt4-sql-sqlite then we have less packages?
<darkxst> everaldo, there are probably some 'alternate' dependencies in there
<everaldo> humm
<everaldo> thanks
<jbicha> yeah, those are lighter alternate dependencies but apt would otherwise try to install the first alternate dependency listed
<jbicha> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-gnome.quantal/view/head:/desktop#L189
<jbicha> ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase is the other bigger package
<everaldo> oh God, one bad review of UGR here in Brazil...
<everaldo> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/10/videocast-20-ubuntu-gnome-remix-12-10/
<everaldo> he clain that we don't ship with a package manager... it is not true but
<everaldo> looks like he is a Unity fan
<everaldo> oh, he called us "lazy" :(
<everaldo> darkxst, ^
<everaldo> <everaldo> oh God, one bad review of UGR here in Brazil...
<everaldo> <everaldo> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/10/videocast-20-ubuntu-gnome-remix-12-10/
<everaldo> <everaldo> he clain that we don't ship with a package manager... it is not true but
<everaldo> <everaldo> looks like he is a Unity fan
<everaldo> and he called us as "lazy" guys :(
<darkxst> everaldo, lol, but I guess every distro gets bad reviews
<darkxst> seems to be no end of people out there, that have nothing better to do than hang shit on the various distros/DE's and/or start flame wars in the comments
<everaldo> yes
<darkxst> everaldo, I always find it particularly funny when gnome-shell haters review gnome-shell distro's
<everaldo> yes, this guy don't know how to use gnome-shell and just shot bad things
<everaldo> anyway, some points are valid
<everaldo> they say that we deliver a poor software experience
<everaldo> web browsing, office and package manager
<everaldo> IMHO, Chromium||Firefox, LibreOffice and software center can fiz all of this problems
<darkxst> lol, then we get reviews saying "its just ubuntu with gnome-shell installed"
<everaldo> hahaha
<darkxst> we will never be able to make everyone happy
<darkxst> especially when so many of the bloggers don't seem to understand the basics of linux package management!
<everaldo> what is really crazy is that OSX and Windows comes wihout any office suite and I never hear bad things about this
<darkxst> OSX users are all fan boys!
<darkxst> and I guess windows users just take whatever they are given, and are quite content in their little monopoly world
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-30
<xanscale> i have a segmentation fault opening file roller, is a ubuntu bug or gnomebuntu bug?
<xanscale> on 32 bit, and not in 64 bit
<jbicha> xanscale: that may be fixed in 3.6.1.1-0ubuntu1 which is currently in -proposed for a few more days
<xanscale> so just waiting, thz
<jbicha> you can give it a try if you like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<jbicha> the testing bug for it is bug 1069443
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069443 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Update file-roller to 3.6.1.1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069443
<xanscale> ok try it
<xanscale> jbicha anyway thz for gnomebuntu
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> ricotz: hi
<ricotz> jbicha, did you see my question yesterday?
<ricotz> about making libsecret multiarched
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, you were asking if I wanted to do it?
<ricotz> i saw i worked on it
<ricotz> and it is pretty much needed while gvfs is linking against it
<jbicha> oh I misunderstood you, do you have a link to it then?
<ricotz> oh sorry
<ricotz> i saw *you* worked on it
<jbicha> ok, well it'll probably be a few days before I take a look at it
<jbicha> I tried multiarching libzapojit earlier but it didn't seem to work
<ricotz> shouldnt be hard to do
<xanscale> I read the discussion on the integration of not gnome software, how did it go? i prefer vanilla gnome version
<ricotz> jbicha, i will try to find some time for it, and will push it to a ppa if soo
<jbicha> xanscale: which discussion?
<xanscale> in maling list
<xanscale> (jbicha i can confirm that file-roller now works)
<jbicha> xanscale: cool, I'll mark the bug verification-done and it should be released in normal updates by next week
<jbicha> xanscale: did you have a more specific question about gnome?
<xanscale> jbicha nothing specific, just that in my ubuntu gnome must remain vanilla, also is expected to become more lightweight in its default installation
<xanscale> I'm doing a selection of packages reduced compared to the current one, how do I submit it?
<jbicha> xanscale: you can open a bug against ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> or bring it up for discussion on the mailing list
<ricotz> jbicha, alright here it is http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/raring/libsecret-multiarch
<ricotz> jbicha, it is already compat 9 so just the annotations were missing
<xanscale> jbicha ok
<jbicha> ricotz: if you can get sjoerd to sponsor that, we could just sync from Debian
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, please upload it to unbreak the archive
<jbicha> ricotz: does anything need to be rebuilt against libsecret? why doesn't it break quantal? and do you have more information about what's broken?
<jbicha> I can sponsor it for you; I just don't understand why we need to fix it right now
<ricotz> jbicha, it doesnt break quantal, it breaks raring, while it makes a multiarch installation gvfs impossible
<ricotz> so i am hoping you can upload it to solve this issue
<jbicha> and how important is a multiarch gvfs?
<ricotz> and there is no rebuild needed
<jbicha> I'm just seeing if I should upload now or we can wait another day or two for Debian
<ricotz> it is needed for wine, ia32-lib meta package
<ricotz> so pushing this now would be nice
<ricotz> jbicha, or shall i ping didrocks about it?
<ricotz> bbl
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I can do it, just a second
<jbicha> ricotz: oh, libsecret is not in the desktop set, you'll have to try didrocks or someone else then :(
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, will do
<darkxst> jbicha, are you able to upload the telepathy-logger update?
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/+bug/1049210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049210 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell notification from empathy doesn't contain any text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> darkxst: I can do that tonight, I just synced it for raring now
<darkxst> jbicha, ok cool
<darkxst> what was the outcome from the gnome session? I suppose they will stick with 3.6?
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah, basically; but the GNOME3 PPA or similar can package 3.7 and we can make some specific decisions later
<jbicha> for instance, we might take GTK 3.8 but it's too early to tell
<jbicha> I think we'll end up with some GNOME 3.8 apps, but not gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon or evolution-data-server as those are too risky/painful
<jbicha> without g-c-c/g-s-d we'll be stuck with gnome-shell 3.6
<jbicha> we'll be talking a little bit more about g-c-c in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21375/desktop-r-reduce-patch-burden/
<jbicha> I should try to go to bed earlier tonight as there's some sessions I'm interested in during the morning
<darkxst> ok, good night
<everaldo> is there any way to watch sessions online?
<darkxst> everaldo, I think only the pleneries are video streamed
<everaldo> found live audio
<darkxst> but all sessions should have an audio stream
<jbicha> everaldo: absolutely, there's a link on each session for the audiostream, I use VLC to "play network stream"
<jbicha> and then you can use IRC to talk to the session; each room has 2 projectors, 1 of which shows the IRC channel
<everaldo> thanks
<jbicha> and new this time is Google+/YouTube streaming, just find the room number at https://plus.google.com/117429523430977492101/posts
<jbicha> there's also #ubuntu-uds if you have other questions
<everaldo> nice, thanks
<everaldo> join /ubuntu-uds
<everaldo> ops
<darkxst> everaldo, can you test this and tag as verification-done once done.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064354 (packages are in -proposed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,In progress]
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, let me test
<everaldo> darkxst, is it already in repo?
<darkxst> everaldo, Quantal-proposed (3.6.1-0ubuntu1.1): universe/gnome
<darkxst> (gnome-shell)
<everaldo> installing
<everaldo> darkxst, don't need last gnome-screensaver?
<darkxst> everaldo, no
<darkxst> bug was in gnome-shell actually
<everaldo> darkxst, perfect
<everaldo> fix commited or fix released?
<darkxst> no, add a tag 'verification-done'
<darkxst> and a comment to say you have tested it
<everaldo> done
<darkxst> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-31
<darkxst> robert_ancell, you know anything about multiarch?
<darkxst> seems to be not setup on ubuntu gnome remix
<darkxst> i.e. I do not see and cannot install any :386 packages on my 64bit
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sorry, no
<darkxst> robert_ancell, np, guessing its just something simple, but all seems to have changed for quantal ;(
<darkxst> and there seems to be no documentation of the changes
<jbicha> darkxst: are your multiarch problems on the live CD or after install?
<darkxst> jbicha, after install
<darkxst> three different installations have no multiarch
<darkxst> precise has a multiarch file that specified a foreign-arch
<darkxst> but that no longer exists in quantal
<darkxst> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures, returns i386
<jbicha> multiarch seems to work fine here, what specifically isn't working for you?
<darkxst> well installing ia32-libs
<darkxst> depends on ia32-libs-multiarch that doesnt show up
<jbicha> darkxst: maybe bug 1016294 but it works here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016294
<darkxst> at which point I realised no :i386 packages show
<darkxst> and 'apt-get update' is not loading the i386 packages
<jbicha> your problems isn't specific to the Remix, is it?
<darkxst> jbicha, I think so, my laptop has a vanilla ubuntu
<darkxst> and its not affected
<jbicha> ok, go ahead and open a bug and we can try to find someone who knows what's going on
<darkxst> jbicha, I opend a bug against the build script
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ugr-iso-build/+bug/1073435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073435 in Ubuntu GNOME Remix "multiarch is not enabled" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> I tried looking at multiarch earlier when we had the trying to install wine on the live CD discussion and was annoyed that the multiarch file wasn't there any more
<jbicha> could you paste your apt-get update output?
<darkxst> hmm now I am getting i386 in update output
<darkxst> and I have i386 packages now (before I had none), but no ia32-libs-multiarch still
<jbicha> darkxst: try ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<jbicha> restarting gnome-shell gets nice error popups from nautilus-search-provider, contacts-search-provider, boxes-search-provider :(
<darkxst> jbicha, 3.6?
<jbicha> yes
<darkxst> never seen that
<darkxst> jbicha, so specifying 'ia32-libs-multiarch:i386' apt apparently finds that package but none of the dependencies ;(
<darkxst> I think the completely broken multiarch is limited to my main box only
<darkxst> ^was
<lapion> I am missing the possibility to enable/disable restricted drivers ( such as nividia)
<darkxst> lapion, that was moved into 'software sources'
<lapion> yeah I got that from ubuntu..
<lapion> what a location to find that..
<lapion> ^#ubuntu
<lapion> but there is one other thing..how can I set the weather app to Celcius ?
<darkxst> weather app?
<lapion> gnome2 classic
<darkxst> oh, no idea
<jbicha> lapion: by the way, the "GNOME Classic" session may not survive until the next LTS, GNOME plans to kill it soonish
<lapion> gnome 3.x unity, ios, android and all other icon centric oses are all brain drainers.
<lapion> it takes more time for the brain to analyse and image than it takes to recognise a letter, word or even a whole sentence
<lapion> so when you realise your productivity has gone down, or you are more tired at the end of the day, you know it's because your mind has wasted too much time analysing icons/images..
<jbicha> lapion: perhaps, but on the other hand, I usually use maximized windows in GNOME Shell and there's very little UI to "drain my brain", less than with GNOME 2
<jbicha> lapion: part of killing the fallback mode is a proposal for GNOME to officially support extensions like the applications menu for usecases like yours
<lapion> whenever you have to open the activities tab and look for a program .. etc etc..
<darkxst> but why trawl through a menu when you can just search?
<jbicha> lapion: my wife is using Xubuntu this month and she has significant difficulty finding apps in the applications menu
<lapion> your mind uses less capacity to recognise words then it does to recognise icons
<jbicha> typing a few letters or looking at big icons is much easier for me than trying to read text in submenus and make sense out of 12px icons
<darkxst> lapion, I don't really buy that, but each to their own
<jbicha> anyway, just use https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<lapion> darkxst, why do you think we are not using the egyptian or the mayan alphabet
<darkxst> lapion, chineese, japanese alphabets have 1000's of different character/symbols
<lapion> darkxst, why do you think they have such thick glasses....
<lapion> darkxst, at least those that know their own alphabet
<lapion> or better said the ones that can actually read most of their alphabet, most know one an extremely small subsection
<darkxst> sure, but you 'learn' the icons very quickly
<lapion> darkxst, still those you have learned, the recognition of the icon ( even those you have learned) takes up more processing power
<lapion> and I am not talking about cpu processing power, but brain processing power.
<lapion> darkxst, it would be nice to give use at least one lts ..
<darkxst> lapion, there is a long way to go before the next LTS
<darkxst> and most likely gnome classic will have been removed upstream by then
<jbicha> lapion: we did, it's 12.04 LTS
<josy1982> hello?
<smartboyhw> Hi josy1982
<josy1982> is there a ubuntu gnome edition?
<smartboyhw> josy1982, yes
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<josy1982> oh thx
<trism> Looks like gnome-shell in quantal needs a dep on evolution-data-server, otherwise gnome-shell-calendar-server traps on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321723/ and it brings the whole shell with it
<jbicha> trism: yeah, Debian added that dependency pretty recently; do you know if there's an open bug for that yet?
<trism> jbicha: not sure
<trism> jbicha: the change was at http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=b31d22488 which would make it around the right time for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1044408 though the traces don't exactly match
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1044408 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-calendar-server crashed with signal 5 in source_registry_object_manager_thread()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jbicha> trism: ah, thanks I'll use that bug
<jbicha> it looks like just depending on libebackend-1.2-5 is sufficient
<trism> jbicha: it isn't though (at least anymore, don't know about then), because it tries to exec /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-source-registry which is in evolution-data-server
<trism> jbicha: that's where I get the trap anyway
<trism> seems gnome-shell -> libedataserver-1.2-17 -> evolution-data-server-common which has org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Sources.service, which fails without evolution-data-server
<trism> strangely, gnome-shell happily starts if that service file is deleted, maybe more of an issue with the deps of evolution-data-server
<jbicha> trism: you can try filing a Debian bug requesting that eds-common depend on eds for that reason
<jbicha> otherwise, I'll just add eds as a depends for the next gnome-shell upload, which at this point I don't plan to do until 3.6.2 is out in 2 weeks
<jbicha> because we already have a pending sru and each sru takes 7 days or so and I don't want to delay 3.6.2 more than necessary
<trism> jbicha: oh I understand, it isn't really a big issue (most people are likely to have it installed I imagine), I just ran into it today so I thought I'd mention it
<darkxst> jbicha, any idea why quilt is making a meal of things here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/xorg-server/lp1073724/revision/256
<jbicha> darkxst: that's fine; it's just updating the line numbers
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-01
<darkxst> jbicha, its actually seems to be completely changing the patch format (not just line numbers)
<darkxst> atrus, I attached fix to this bug, if you want to test it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1073724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073724 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Pointer barriers have gaps along the edge of the screen" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, upstream released new telepathy-logger with introspection (empathy) fix, however it looks to be a bit more than just a bug fix realease
<darkxst> so I suppose we just let if flow down via debian in R
<darkxst> s/in/into/
<jbicha> darkxst: bug 1073385 is interesting
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1073385 in gdm (Ubuntu) "lock screen is missing music controls" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073385
<darkxst> jbicha, that would require g-c-c 3.6
<darkxst> and maybe g-s-d as well at a guess
<jbicha> oh ok, thanks
<darkxst> it may be possible to enable manually via gsettings though
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-03
<xanscale> nobody noticed the bug totem? totem does not block off of the screen during playing
<ashNOP1> hi, i cant boot from ubuntu-gnome-12.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso, its stack with Error - stdin: Not a typewriter, iso md5 checked ok. What can it be?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-04
<L3top> Would need a better explanation of the errors.
<L3top> some errors are expected... and persist across all versions of buntu, whether or not you can see them.
<Dshoe> Woah small chat room, hello guys! I have an issue. I've become a fan of UGR and so I had my dad install it on both his computers. One of them freaked out this morning and started changing the language everywhere, and not to just one language. Many. The interface is mostly made of japanese while the apps are labeled with multiple languages. Any advice?
<jbicha> well in my experience it's Chinese, but...
<jbicha> & I did find a partial fix for bug 1035219 this weekend
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1035219 in Baltix "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<jbicha> there's a second bug in that Chinese shouldn't even be on my computer in the first place
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-28
<sgo11> hi, with fresh install of 13.10, locking screen will make the monitor enter power saving mode directly (turn off the monitor). How can I fix this problem? thanks.
<TheArtOfLinux> Good morning
<njalk> morning
<a1l3erto> hi, does someone kknow if it is possible to add an ubuntu one account to "online accounts" in 13.10?
<roasted> :-)
<RSmith> Hello. I have a trouble after installing nvidia proprietary driver in Ubuntu Gnome. It freezes on splash screen.
<roasted> well that's reassuring
<roasted> I was just about to install the nvidia driver since nouveau seems to be a bummer on this machine with gnome :/
<conanjen> hey all, is there an upgrade path from 3.8 -> 3.10 besides the ppa method described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358989/install-gnome-3-10-in-ubuntu-13-10-without-breaking-unity
<roasted> I don't believe so
<roasted> for right now those two PPAs are needed
<conanjen> roasted: so the last time i tried this i ended up with quite a large number of warnings during the process
<roasted> oh
<roasted> I'm not sure. I'm on 3.10 on 3 systems :/
<conanjen> ah
<darkxst> conanjen, 3.10 will break Unity for now
<conanjen> darkxst: so i'm fine with that
<conanjen> i'm running ubuntu gnome anyway
<conanjen> the only real need i have for 3.10 right now is dpi scaling
<darkxst> conanjen, HiDPI support was not finished in time for 3.10
<conanjen> ah. any suggestions for hidpi in the meantime?
<darkxst> conanjen, not sure if there is anything you can do
<darkxst> other than wait for 3.12
<roasted> holy freakin wow
<roasted> nvidia proprietary drivers are wickedly faster
<roasted> you know one thing that makes the message tray borderline useless
<roasted> is the fact that when you super + M it to bring it up, then hit enter over your highlighted entry, you STILL have to get your mouse, point the cursor, and click in the text box
<roasted> that text box should absolutely gain focus immediately, otherwise it takes away from the keyboard-centric capabilities of it all
<roasted> in fact, where can I suggest that. is there an official feature request forum for ubuntu gnome? Or do I just submit a bug report?
<roasted> it does however auto focus the cursor in the text box if you bring up the chat notification in the center of the screen once it's received
<roasted> but if you do that AFTERwards from the message tray menu itself then it does not
<darkxst> roasted, file that upstream on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-29
<roasted> darkxst: looks like someone already reported it - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709853
<ubot5> Gnome bug 709853 in message-tray "Text input does not receive focus when clicking on chat notifications" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bjsnider> roasted, told you it would be faster
<roasted> bjsnider: indeed. I was just in denial and wanted to be a hip open source user and stick to nouveau :/
<roasted> someday maybe
<bjsnider> all you have to do to be a hip open source user is run all-intel
<roasted> I was going to do that on this rig
<roasted> but there was some sort of 24.384923923 fps bug I kept reading about with this gen hardware
<roasted> so I threw in a GT440 I had on the shelf cause lol why not
<roasted> I quite like nvidia tho, so it's k. It's ATI/AMD that I want to burn ever so badly./
<bjsnider> roasted, what bug is this now?
<roasted> bjsnider: you know when you get a new message, it pops up in the center?
<roasted> then if you ignore it, it disappears?
<roasted> after that, bring up the message tray and click on the icon for that user that sent you a message
<roasted> the text box does not grab focus
<roasted> so you must manually click via mouse to give that text box focus to type
<bjsnider> what does that have to do with frame rates?
<roasted> frame rate?
<roasted> where did I mention frame rate?
<bjsnider> but there was some sort of 24.384923923 fps bug I kept reading about with this gen hardware
<roasted> ohhhhhh
<roasted> in the original generation of sandy bridge or ivy bridge or something like that
<roasted> there was some sort of fps issue with intel IGP's
<roasted> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2198726
<roasted> 23.976 Hz that is
<roasted> not fps
<roasted> sorry my mind is in FPS alley tonight. Two people broke into my vehicles last night and I caught them on video surveillance, so I'm kind of mixed up right now as I talk to police.
<bjsnider> what's there to talk about. the video should do the talking
<bjsnider> btw, never keep anything of value in your car
<roasted> I'm sending the cop 4 feeds, because I have some from different cameras in different angles
<roasted> and my cams are dual stream. 1 fps 247 feed and 10 fps motion detect feed.
<roasted> I was just trying to explain it to him in email so it wasn't confusing
<roasted> and nothing of ours was stolen. It's just the fact that someone was in my stuff that enrages me.
<roasted> should have had it locked but, whatever.
<roasted> just bummed I didn't happen to be letting my dog out for a leak when I stumbled across those two upstanding gentlemen rummaging through my cars
<bjsnider> maybe you could install a feature where if anyone but you touches the car it explodes
<roasted> LOL
<bjsnider> and not a trivial explosion, but something that would destroy 10 sqaure blocks
<roasted> ...which would include my sleeping quarters
<bjsnider> and make the area uninhabitable for 10 million years
<bjsnider> there's a small chance that could be overkill
<roasted> so basically, touch my crappycarthatshardlyworth500bucks and BAM chernobyl in Lancaster PA.
<roasted> I like it
<bjsnider> well, like r'as al ghul says in batman begins, crime cannot be tolerated
<darkxst> ricotz, wip/js24 is rebased on master today, just js24 patches remaining
<Feef> So hey
<Feef> Question
<Feef> Anyone able to help me with openvpn
<darkxst> Feef, thats not really gnome related
<darkxst> you might get more help in #ubuntu or similar
<ricotz> darkxst, nice
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess you should push wip/js24 branch for gnome-shell too
<ricotz> darkxst, i think there was a conversion of a xml snippet missing, in the screenshield code irc
<darkxst> ricotz, shell patches are here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=711052
<ubot5> Gnome bug 711052 in general "changes required to run against a js24 gjs." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> alright
<darkxst> ricotz, in the e4x removal patches on master?
<ricotz> darkxst, it is fine, that is the one i meant https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/diff/js/gdm/oVirt.js?id=b908a3d70af279caad71a7ad87a301621b08271f
<ricotz> darkxst, will try to do some snapshots in the evening
<ricotz> darkxst, great! looks like mozjs24-enabled 3.11-packages built and work as expected :)
<TwistedMinds> Heya everyone. It,s been a while since I touched linux in any way.  Do you guys think it will go well if I add gnome-next/staging to try gnome 3.10 on ubuntu-gnome 13.10? ;)
<TwistedMinds> I'm just a bit afraid since I'm not used to Ubuntu at all, used gentoo and slackware years ago (before gnome 3, early gnome 1) so I'm quite lost heh
<TwistedMinds> I guess we'll see. Anyway great job to anyone working on this. It's way more user friendly than before. Gnome seems to have lost lots of options but it probably just moved somewhere else, I'll find what I need. Still X is a pain to configure if it doesn't autodetect correctly
<roasted> What package would I file the bug against for brightness keys working in 3.8 but not 3.10? fyi brightness adjustment works fine via slider in the drop down menu in upper right corner, and other Fn keys (multimedia etc) work fine as well.
<roasted> ricotz: question for you if you don't mind... Plank on eOS has a GUI to edit its settings. On other distros, such as Ubuntu GNOME, it does not. Are there any plans to add a GUI for non-eOS distros by chance?
<ricotz> roasted, plank has no settings-gui at all, and is not suppose to get one, sorry
<roasted> :(
<roasted> plank with no settings or a monofied docky...
<swiss> so does the trackpad-deactivation-while-typing actually work for anyone else?
<swiss> it makes my cursor immediately disappear but it can still move while i'm typinig
<gnoob1> hey kindly ubuntu gnome people... looking for some installation help, anyone?
<gnoob1> (having bootloader trouble)
<gnoob1> hey noskcaj
<gnoob1> any chance you can help with a quick bootloader issue?
<Noskcaj> gnoob1, I can try
<gnoob1> thank you
<gnoob1> so basically here is the deal:
<gnoob1> I stepped through the 13.10 installer
<gnoob1> my first time installing
<gnoob1> resized the ntfs partition on my ssd, made a new one (ext4) mounted as /
<gnoob1> mounted the other existing partitions as ntfs in different names
<gnoob1> didn't allocate swap becasue I have 32gigs of ram
<gnoob1> installer continued, all nice and fine
<gnoob1> no errors, completed successfully
<gnoob1> I reboot the computer... aaaaand nothing
<gnoob1> Win8 comes up, just like that
<gnoob1> no boot menu
<gnoob1> and now I don't know what to do
<gnoob1> I am not sure what I did wrong, and I want to fix it without having to reinstall again (because ubuntu is right there)
<gnoob1> any idea?
<bjsnider> try holding shift before boot
<bjsnider> maybe grub selected windows as the default
<bjsnider> but it sounds like no grub install is the issue
<gnoob1> yeah exactly
<gnoob1> that's what I think
<gnoob1> I don't know how to install just grub and make it use the stuff I already have (Win8 + Ubuntu)
<bjsnider> a real grub expert might be able to do it, but otherwise i suspect you'd just install a bootloader with nothing to boot
<bjsnider> so you'd also ruin windows
<gnoob1> definitely not something I would like to do...
<gnoob1> I don't mind running through the Ubuntu Gnome installer again if needed, I am just not sure what to choose
<bjsnider> maybe there's a grub channel. i doubt it has anything to do with gnome or this channel specifically
<gnoob1> the question that's relevant to this channel:
<bjsnider> windows has the startup repair recovery process though
<gnoob1> with the installer, is there a simple way to dualboot Win8 + Ubuntu Gnome:
<gnoob1> ?
<gnoob1> or should I go Unity?
<bjsnider> it's the same grub
<gnoob1> right, but the Unity installer has a nice step for configuring dualboot
<bjsnider> 6 of one half dozen of the other
<gnoob1> which the Gnome one doesn't
<bjsnider> it's a kernel that's being booted
<bjsnider> you can install gnome afterwards
<bjsnider> you just use the metapackage
<bjsnider> if you're more confident in the ubuntu installer
<gnoob1> metapackage?
<bjsnider> an empty package that pulls in a lot of other packages
<bjsnider> like ubuntu-desktop pulls in unity
<gnoob1> ah, I see. Okay, thank you - that helps. Will go try my luck then!
<bjsnider> and guess what ubuntu-gnome-desktop does?
<TwistedMinds> I just ran the ubuntu gnome 13.10 installer and grub installed/configured itself correctly. Maybe it needs a separate /boot partition to install correctly? Just thinking I'm so outdated on linux
<njalk> what would be minimum system requirements for ubuntu gnome?
<darkxst> ricotz, :) btw shell patches are in master now
<darkxst> ricotz, also there were a bunch of gjs rdepends affected by the E4X removal, gnome-docs, sushi, gnome-maps and a couple of others
<ricotz> darkxst, great :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-30
<phako> hey
<phako> I'm running 13.10 with staging-ppa and pidgin and chrome are missig "narrow" letters such as f, i, l, etc.
<phako> and gnome-terminal
<phako> hm, seems an issue with cantarell
<phako> yeah, cantarell with any hinting but slight loses small letters
<gawron> Hi there! :-)
<gawron> I have a problem with nautilus search on ubuntugnome 13.10
<gawron> Anyone here who might help?
<bjsnider> what about it?
<gawron> About tracker search not working there :-)
<gawron> and thus also Activities search not able to find indexed content
<gawron> I know that standard ubuntu nautilus is built without "enable tracker" flag
<gawron> but even after recompiling nautilus from source it does not seem to work
<gawron> Nb. tracker results show in file selector search (and of course in tracker-needle)
<gawron> So... where to look now...?
<bjsnider> system-settings>search
<bjsnider> turn on documents and files
<gawron> Nope - this is set "on"
<gawron> so I can find files that are in zeitgeist recent list
<gawron> but nothing that has been indexed by tracker (e.g. by typing contents of files)
<ricotz> darkxst, jfyi, i have started to push some 3.11 packages to the trusty pocket of staging
<Munchor> Hi guys
<voldyman> s
<Munchor> How are you handling GNOME 3.10 not being shipped with Ubuntu 14.04?
<Munchor> I'm assuming a PPA; right?
<bjsnider> has that decision been made?
<renebarbosa> not yet
<renebarbosa> as far i know
<bjsnider> they just have to figure out the systemd problem
<xara> hey
<darkxst> ricotz, great!
<darkxst> ricotz, btw https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.tech.js-engine/h6pw_gCCsfU
<ricotz> darkxst, finally ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, ignore the -c1 changes in debian/rules in some uploads
<ricotz> i didnt bother to update the symbols files for the longer lasting builds for now
<ricotz> it is just useful to have those version to be able to build newer things in the ppa
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<MrBatty> Hello. I've switched to GNOME 3.10 from Unity.  Is it possible to change the appearance of the title bar from the brown/orange to the original GNOME theme?
<njalk> MrBatty, sure
<njalk> open tweak tool
<njalk> you can set your theme there
<MrBatty> njalk: i tried but there appears to be no setting for the window title bar color or decorators.
<njalk> it should be the window option
<MrBatty> I don't see it...  there is no major options grouping with that title, and I see no "Window" option in the settings for the other sections...
<MrBatty> I see "shell theme" ?
<bjsnider> MrBatty, tweak>appearance>window/gtk+ change to adwaita
<MrBatty> bjsnider: there is no "appearance" option in my Tweak Tool, although "tweak>Theme>Gtk+ Theme" changes menu and tool bar colors - but does not change the window title / decorators style.  Am I using the correct tweak tool?
<bjsnider> i don't know what tool you're using
<bjsnider> gnome-tweak-tool 3.10.1 does contain the appearance tab
<MrBatty> OK -  I have 3.8 installed.  Should I see 3.10 in the repos?
<MrBatty> I am using an Ubuntu install plus the 3.10 PPA - is this correct?
<MrBatty> ok... i need the staging ppa.  off to install.  thx.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-31
<DavidBrooke> are there any settings for the notification area? I would like to be able to have it clear the notification after a certain amount of time.
<swiss> DavidBrooke: i know what you mean... i have a lot of notifications that build up and are a pain to clear
<bjsnider> DavidBrooke, the answer is no
<bjsnider> DavidBrooke, there's an argument for turning off notification area plugins that are filling up the area with messages you don't care about though
<xente> Does anyone know how to prevent unfocused windows from dimming in GNOME?
<jw1200w> is bug reporting on gnome3 launchpad restricted to members?
<bjsnider> some of these questions sound a bit like 'can i somehow stop gnome from being gnome?'
<xente> if gnome can't do what its users want..maybe that's a good thing
<bjsnider> it can't be all things to all people, and it's also by no means a finished product
<bjsnider> and i don't believe it will ever be as customizable as gnome 2 was
<xente> except for minor things, I personally like it (recently switched from Unity)
<arpu> hello
<arpu> gedit plugins dashboard does not work ?  gedit and gedit plugin versions http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/759/
<arpu> ricotz, ^^
<lubuntos> Hi everyone, I have an HP Desktop Quad 2.2 Ghz with 1GB ram running Lubuntu right now and I would like to install Ubuntu Gnome 13.10. What's your suggestions? Will it work smoothly?
<roasted> hard to say. it'd definitely be heavier than lubuntu...
<roasted> what sort of GPU do you have
<lubuntos> GPU?
<roasted> graphics card
<roasted> (graphics processing unit)
<lubuntos> a alright thanks
<lubuntos> I dont know :P I have to go upstairs and see.
<roasted> it's hard to say. GNOME can be a little heavy on resources. You say a quad proc, that sounds more than enough, 1GB is mehhhh
<lubuntos> The problem is that Lubuntu 13.10 showed to me some mirror bugs that I don't know how to fix. Graphics on letters while reading, are messing up a bit, and I have to hover them with my mouse sometimes to see the text correctly.
<roasted> but if the GPU is a workhorse I'm sure it would do fine
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> I don't know - I don't use Ubuntu GNOME on my main machine. What I do use it on is an i5 with a nice Intel GPU and it runs decent.
<roasted> it's also on an SSD and 8GB of RAM...
<roasted> so it SHOULD run half decent...
<lubuntos> hmmm
<lubuntos> I was waiting for ubuntu gnome, because I dont like unity.
<lubuntos> :P
<lubuntos> I'll see man, thanks! (Thinking now)
<roasted> in my experience Gnome has ran a little better than Unity
<roasted> not by an epic landslide, but noticeably better
<roasted> but NOT like Lubuntu though
<roasted> LXDE is crazy stupid light
<lubuntos> yeap
<lubuntos> I got bored of lubuntu.
<roasted> yeah Lubuntu is admittedly a little poor on features :(
<roasted> I run it on a laptop at home but that laptop is also terible so I expect very little out of it
<lubuntos> my laptop is 6 years old, i can't format it again :P it gets stucked when I press any button while formatting.
<lubuntos> i'll see, i just dont want to change os all the time, i already did 3-4 formats to decide which os to have. but am addicted to ubuntu, especially now with gnome.
<lubuntos> had winblows 7 for a bit, then winblows xp, then ubuntu, then lubuntu, now ubuntu gnome :P i will see
<roasted> yeah, that's why I try to mess around with VMs whenever possible.
<roasted> although having root and home on different partitions helps too
<roasted> I can blast a new OS over USB 3.0/SSD in a matter of 3-4 minutes, share out the same home directory, back in business
<lubuntos> heheh
<lubuntos> I'll buy a new laptop this year, so my main pc would be my laptop. desktop would be only for me, cuz my family doesnt know nada!
<lubuntos> roasted, thank you very much
<lubuntos> am gonna give it a try
<roasted> no problem
<roasted> good luck :D
<lubuntos> even with 1gb ram
<lubuntos> :P
<roasted> there's other options out there, by the way
<roasted> ones that are Ubuntu based yet not part of the 'official' Ubuntu brand
<lubuntos> running through USB and see
<roasted> Zorin, elementary OS (personally using this now). Just keep your options open.
<lubuntos> i love ubuntu gnome ;p planning to buy more ram one day soon
<roasted> there's a distro and desktop environment for everybody :D
<SonikkuAmerica> lubuntos: http://downloadmoreram.com/ :) just for lulz
<roasted> yeah, I like Gnome a lot too. Solid DE. It has it's times where I find myself elevating to a homicidal rage, but it's far less of an issue than what I experience on KDE or Unity. :P
<lubuntos> heheheh
<lubuntos> IRC the best help in the world.
<lubuntos> I missed when I was 14 :P anyway
<roasted> sometimes it's slow, but most times it's nice. :D
<lubuntos> i'll give it a try :P have a nice day/night roasted :P here is 22:15 - Cyprus
<lubuntos> SonikkuAmerica :P
<lubuntos> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> lubuntos: :)
<lubuntos> good night guys! :P
<lubuntos> see you around
<lubuntos> =]
<Guest30733> can i add proxy username  and password from system settings ?
<millhouse513> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-01
<delac> does 13.10 support the gnome-shell tray push triggering?
<WarpedTrekker> Hi, is there a user-forum for Ubuntu Gnome, or should we just use the official Ubuntu forums?
<zeehkaev> Am I the only one with problems on the 13.10 ISO? Just cant run it
<zeehkaev> the 13.04 goes well, and I've tried redownloading and etc
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-02
<auscompgeek> oh yeah, I was going to mention this a while back, but forgot
<auscompgeek> wubi doesn't have Ubuntu GNOME in its list of Ubuntu flavours, but it does install after adding it in
<x-Na_> Hello, is there anyone awake?
<x-Na> I finally got around investigating my problem with gnome-shell crashing when changing users, as this is a multiuser computer.
<x-Na> And it seems that whenever I change from LightDM to GDM, it causes the gnome-shell of the first logged in user to crash
<x-Na> ...when user is switched
<x-Na> This does not happen when running same setup in Virtualbox, though
<x-Na> So first thought I get is that it is a combination of GDM and NVidia drivers, probably
<x-Na> I haven't found any relative bugs from launchpad, though. The problem is that it is REALLY hard to find any help with a multiuser setup, seems almost that it is not very common for people to run multiuser setups
<x-Na> But anyways, I want to file a bug about this, but I'd appreciate any help so that I get all the necessary information along so that it won't get just closed as invalid etc
<cxexa> Hi all. Are the instructions here the best way to go about checking out 3.10 on a fresh Ubuntu Gnome install?  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/how-to-install-gnome-310-in-ubuntu-1310.html
<cxexa> short version: still need to add next and staging PPAs?
<roasted> I'd be so happy to help answer if people would stick around long enough :(
<teemperor> roasted: it's hard
<teemperor> :)
<MaverickPT> hi
<x-Na> roasted, well I've been here all day after I explained my situation :D
<teemperor> hi MaverickPT
<teemperor> x-Na: and it got solved? :)
<MaverickPT> was just wondering how long each release is supported until but I found it all by myself
<MaverickPT> you guys running 13.10 yet?
<teemperor> MaverickPT: sticking on the LTS :)
<x-Na> teemperor, nobody answered anything :)
<teemperor> x-Na: that's sad, what's your problem?
<x-Na> Switching to GDM cause the gnome-shell of the first logged user to crash (disappear completely, leaving desktop unusable) when switching users
<x-Na> Happens on 3.8 and 3.10
<x-Na> ...and silence again...
<x-Na> I am suspecting that at some point I will have explain to my wife why we do not use windows. And this does not really improve the situation...
<x-Na> +to
<SonikkuAmerica> x-Na: GDM knocks off a current session? How?
<SonikkuAmerica> One second...
<x-Na> session stays, but gnome-shell crashes and leaves an empty white backgound
<teemperor> x-Na: you can ping people :)
<teemperor> x-Na: sometimes people get busy anf forget stuff :D
<x-Na> i know
<x-Na> with kids and all
<teemperor> x-Na: using another greeter? lightdm has a lot of nice ones
<x-Na> hbut
<x-Na> lock screen works only with gdm, right?
<x-Na> wife was wondering where it had gone
<x-Na> hence this situation
<teemperor> x-Na: AFAIK it uses the gnome lockscreen even with lightdm
<x-Na> 3.8 does not
<x-Na> earlier the situation was different
<x-Na> It seems to have changed from 3.8 onwards
<x-Na> I would use 3.10 but it needs GDM
<x-Na> works like a charm as long as there is only one user logged on
<x-Na> cant reproduce on virtualbox
<x-Na> And I am losing my battery on my phone.
<teemperor> x-Na: hmm, weird
<teemperor> i'm using 3.4
<teemperor> kinda
<x-Na> With 3.6 there were problems with GDM too, it had problems, but it worked in sense of logging and switching users
<x-Na> But as I said, usually multiuser setups get neglected, IMHO
<teemperor> x-Na: as the guy making the pantheon-greeter
<teemperor> yes
<teemperor> priority is low
<teemperor> :(
<x-Na> Which is sad, though
<teemperor> x-Na: yeah, multi-user systems with graphical display are not thaat common
<x-Na> I wouldn't want to switch to Windows for reasons like this, have been GNU/Linux only since 2004.
<teemperor> that*
<x-Na> But in 2004 things worked
<x-Na> What happened in these 9 years
<teemperor> x-Na: true, so much stuff gets broken
<teemperor> x-Na: i would say: use elementary OS but you were already in #elementary because of bugs ;)
<teemperor> and it's not my job to play the advocate in a gnome channel. Just helping out because it seems that gnome-ubuntu is low on manpower
<x-Na> I fell in love with Linux almost instantly, when I started back in 1998
<teemperor> btw, is the bug also happening on other distros?
<teemperor> fedora? arch or something?
<x-Na> I haven't tried
<x-Na> As I have only one desktop-pc that needs to work
<teemperor> if you have another system, you can push that bug to the gnome devs (instead of the gnome-ubuntu devs)
<x-Na> And I really do not want to go rpm
<teemperor> nobody wants, rpm is fugly
<teemperor> you could try debian :)
<x-Na> It does not have 3.10
<x-Na> I switched to ubuntu back in the old days as it got me the latest Gnome faster
<teemperor> yeah, not the latest, but you enjoy stability :)
<teemperor> ubuntu turned the non-LTS to a beta-test thingy
<x-Na> Well
<x-Na> No comment on that
<x-Na> So far everything else has worked
<x-Na> But as they focus on Unity...
<x-Na> Which just does not appeal to me at all
<x-Na> Debian might have 3.8, though
<x-Na> but I don't want to go through the hassle of installing and reinstalling just for test...
<x-Na> I did file a bug, but let's see what happens
<teemperor> x-Na: gnome bugtracker?
<x-Na> No, ubuntu-bug
<Ben10> hi where do i report a bug on the latest ISO
<Ben10> if anyone sees this later, the entire X Window System freezes when columns are dragged in GNOME System Monitor.  This affects the 64 and 32 bit versions
<carlosmtnz> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-03
<gnewme> Hi, I am fairly new to gnome-shell.  It seems the extensions I've enabled do not persist across sessions. Is this fixable?
<gnewme> bbiab
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm doing a bit of research for the Ubuntu doc team and I'd like to be accurate in the information I provide. I use Kubuntu, and the yelp-tools package isn't installed in here by default. Is it in Ubuntu GNOME?
<SonikkuAmerica> littlegirl: Yes, it is installed by default.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info yel
<SonikkuAmerica> !info yelp
<ubot5> Package yel does not exist in quantal
<ubot5> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 49 kB, installed size 540 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> !info yelp saucy
<littlegirl> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks! That helps me to be more accurate. (:
<ubot5> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 478 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> littlegirl: You're welcome. yelp is the GNOME Help Viewer.
<littlegirl> SonikkuAmerica: Oh, that's the yelp package. I mean the yelp-tools package. Is that one installed by default?
<SonikkuAmerica> littlegirl: Yes. (I !info'ed the wrong package.)
<SonikkuAmerica> !info yelp-tools
<ubot5> yelp-tools (source: yelp-tools): Yelp documentation tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 18 kB, installed size 294 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> Also 3.8.1 in 13.10
<littlegirl> SonikkuAmerica: Oh, thank you! Good to know! (:
<czarcasm> Hey everyone, I heard a rumor that the development team might end up short on people and I want to know how to help.  Does anyone know how that would work?
<SonikkuAmerica> czarcasm: Well, start out by reading amjjawad's post on ubuntugnome.org
<SonikkuAmerica> czarcasm: Then request to join the appropriate Launchpad team
<czarcasm> Thanks, sorry if  I could have learned that on my own.
<neops> yop
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-27
<darkxst> ChaosBringer, run 'apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^'
<darkxst> then upgrade as normal
 * ahoneybun flys in
<darkxst> seanh, are you using the Adwaita theme?
<ChaosBringer> darkxst, k, that's what I thought (already have done that in ubuntu 14.04) lsb-release -a says ubuntu not ubuntu gnome. I read somewhere that gnome and unity don't play nice so was wondering if there was anything special, but if not, then cool
<ChaosBringer> Thanks!
<darkxst> ChaosBringer, lsd-release always reports ubuntu for all flavours
<darkxst> and unity and GNOME play fine together
<seanh> darkxst: Yes (I'm using Adwaita)
<seanh> Some window shadows (e.g. gedit) just look "wrong" - way too big and kind of jagged edges
<seanh> Others (e.g. terminal) look fine - much smaller
<darkxst> seanh, I'm not seeing it here
<l3on> seanh, screenshot please
<seanh> darkxst: l3on https://www.dropbox.com/s/g2ow1o8e0roxk5q/Screenshot%20from%202014-10-27%2011%3A35%3A56.png?dl=0
<l3on> seanh, it's a intel driver bug
<l3on> seanh, you have to update to latest driver
<l3on> or keep this package I built some days ago: https://launchpad.net/~l3on/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<l3on> DO NOT USE DIRECTLY THE PPA.. keep only the packages.
 * l3on is wondering if gnome3-staging should provide this update .. since bug is present only in only GTK3.14
<seanh> l3on: Do you think if I wait the driver update will come through the usual software sources and ppas that I already have?
<seanh> It's not a very bad bug
<seanh> But I could of course download and install that package quite easily
<l3on> seanh, you are free to do what you ever want .. I just told you what the problem is and how to fix it. That's all :)
<darkxst> l3on, we wouldn't normally ship drivers on gnome3-staging
<l3on> darkxst, I know.. maybe a backport in utopic is better
<darkxst> l3on, if it was something more critical we would
<l3on> seanh, I'm using you image for a bug-report.. can I do ?
<seanh> l3on: Sure
<seanh> l3on: I was just trying to ask whether I had to manually install the package to get the fix, or if I could keep things "pure" by sticking to what's in my software channels and expect the fix to come in through them eventually anyway
<seanh> I'll probably just install the package
<l3on> seanh, see my package version -->  2:2.99.916-0ubuntu0.1
<l3on> I did it in that way in order to get the "official update" when it comes (version is 0ubuntu0.1, means that a 0ubuntu1 or 1ubuntu1 are greater than ..)
<seanh> Oh I see, so you can manually install that package and then when the update comes through the software channel it'll automatically replace it?
<l3on> seanh, bug 1386133
<ubot5> bug 1386133 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Please update and then backport to Utopic version 2.99.916" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386133
<l3on> seanh, exactly
<seanh> Thanks for the info
<seanh> Let me install the package now and reboot...
<seanh> l3on: I can confirm your package appears to fix the issue
<l3on> then please report this info into the bug :)
<seanh> Something just thrashed my hard drive and cpu for almost an hour without stopping
<seanh> Literally couldn't move the mouse!
<seanh> I switched to another terminal and ran top, thunderbird seemed to be taking a lot of cpu, and a root process called acounts-daemon
<seanh> But even after killing both, it went on for several more minutes
<seanh> Seems to have stopped now, keeping top and iotop open in windows
<mgedmin> atop is a good thing to have installed: it dumps system stats every 10 seconds to a log file and lets you browse it later
<mgedmin> you can see which processes were created/exited during each 10s window and how much ram or disk i/o they used
<mgedmin> unusable os for a long time while hard disk is thrashing _might_ mean you ran out of ram and were swapping heavily
<seanh> Yeah I think something filled my memory
<seanh> But what was using 8GB of memory?
<seanh> I think it may have something to do with having restored many gigabytes of media files, emails etc after doing a fresh ubuntu gnome install
<seanh> I wonder if something was going nuts trying to index things
<yossarianuk> hi - got a work colleague who is having issues after upgrading to 14.10 - really slow window resizing and other desktop effects
<yossarianuk> almost 100% its an intel driver issue
<yossarianuk> - if I delete the 'quiet,splash' line in grub it seems to sort it out ?
<yossarianuk> [drm:ilk_display_irq_handler] *ERROR* Pipe B FIFO underrun  -  [drm:cpt_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder B - drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder B FIFO underrun
<mgedmin> yossarianuk, can you verify that hardware gl is actually being used?  glxinfo|grep renderer
<yossarianuk> i'll ask him too...  most things are ok - just some extremely slow (like window resizing..) - btw its an upgrade from 14.04 -> -> 14.10
<yossarianuk> my machine is similar and ok (although im also using kubuntu).
<yossarianuk> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Desktop
<mgedmin> I once had a sluggish desktop because of some silly permissions issue with /dev/dri, which made gnome fall back to software rendering without telling me
<lindol> hi all
<mgedmin> okay, seriously
<mgedmin> with gnome3-staging enabled all the gtk apps crash as soon as I press the <Menu> key
<mgedmin> or try to open a menu
<mgedmin> or push a button
<mgedmin> how do I use apport-retrace?
<mgedmin> I need to add ppa debug symbols to my sources.list or something?
<mgedmin> (WHY ISN'T THIS AUTOMATED?)
<l3on> mgedmin, are u using adwaita?
<mgedmin> yes
<l3on> intel?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> ... are you about to mention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1386133 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386133 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Please update and then backport to Utopic version 2.99.916" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<l3on> https://launchpad.net/~l3on/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<l3on> there you can find an update of driver.. try it
<l3on> DO NOT USE THE PPA DIRECTLY, just keep the deb package you need
<mgedmin> does this have anything to do with apps segfaulting left and right?
<mgedmin> I can live with broken shadows for now, the segfaults are priority #1
 * mgedmin is playing with apport-retrace -g /var/crash/_usr_bin_devhelp.1000.crash
<mgedmin> does anybody want to teach me gdb?
<uuwe> is anyone having problems with 14.10 and the gnome3-staging ppa?
<uuwe> i'm getting segfaults in a lot of gtk stuff
<uuwe> usually after clicking on something in nautilus or the control center
<uuwe> even pressing ctrl in nautilus triggers it
<mgedmin> uuwe, I'm not the only one!!!!
<mgedmin> *everything* is segfaulting everywhere
<mgedmin> heh valgrind shows me three conditional jump/move depends on uninitialized value warnings in gtk_css_shadow_value_finish_drawing
<mgedmin> in composite_traps from cairo-xlib-render-compositor.c, actually, but the gtk_css_shadown thing is in the stack trace
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> I have a question: for clamscan or clamfs to send me mail (on the system) do I have to install something or it just works by default
<cyberalex4life> ?
<mgedmin> cyberalex4life, I don't know for sure, but I think it may want a local MTA
<mgedmin> hey, everyone -- with the gnome3-staging ppa all my windows have minimize and maximize buttons in the title bar, why?
<uuwe> mgedmin, ok them it's not my system :)
<uuwe> gdb shows it's crashing in glib2.0 called by gtk
<cyberalex4life> mgedmin: In my beginnings with ubuntu I usually was installing lot's of packages from synaptic and this usually worked
<sebas__> I've got 3 monitors as setup and I wonder how I can control which program/game starts on specific monitor?
<sebas__> all programs start on random screens
<mgedmin> welp middle click in gnome 3.14 no longer lowers windows?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-28
<darkxst> mgedmin, they changed the default, but you can still set it in tweak tool
<darkxst> mgedmin, and Gtk headerbars as of 3.14 honor the button-layout key
<darkxst> we will probably switch back to upstream default for vivid. i.e. just close button on all windows
<gnewbie_> Trying to use wubi in ubuntu-gnome 14.10 ISO. It insists on downloading another ISO. It has no option for Gnome. How can I fix this?
<nlsthzn> o/ ubuntu gnome peeps, first of all congrats on the recent 14.10 release.  I decided to install it so I can try out Gnome 3.14 which roxors my soxors.  I added three PPA's as per instructions online but would like to know is all three needed as ppa:ricotz/testing has a package marked as 3.15 and I wonder if it may be the reason for some graphical issues I have?!
<nlsthzn> when I mentioned my issues with the default theme someone on G+ was mentioning there was such an issue with the work being done on 3.15 so I was just curious
<darkxst> nlsthzn, probably best to only use gnome3 and gnome3-staging, unless you like having things break
<nlsthzn> darkxst, ok thanks... will look into purging the ppa then :)
<mgedmin> darkxst, I was seeing minimize/maximize on non-headerbar windows too
<mgedmin> also: my segfaults were caused by overlay-scrollbars!
<mgedmin> a long gdb session finally uncovered that the last thing called before the segfault was at an address that was mapped to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so
<mgedmin> apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar-gtk3 made the segfaults go away
<mgedmin> uuwe, ^
<mgedmin> I guess gtk+ 3.14 in the ppa needs to conflict with overlay-scrollbar-gtk3, or the ppa should get a fixed overlay-scrollbar package that works with gtk3
<mgedmin> since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386255 is a private bug, I guess I should open a new one?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1386255 not found
<darkxst> mgedmin, I will make it public
<mgedmin> delete the core file first maybe?
<darkxst> of course!
<darkxst> mgedmin, do you have ubuntu-gnome-default-settings installed? that should disable overlay scrollbars
<mgedmin> I'm pretty sure overlay scrollbars were disabled
<mgedmin> i.e. scrollbars looked like regular gnome3 scrollbars
<mgedmin> yes, I have ubuntu-gnome-default-settings installed
<darkxst> oh the key we set to disable them appears to no longer exists
<darkxst> oh its not removed, I just don't have it installed
<mgedmin> overlay-scrollbar ships a schema file for com.canonical.desktop.interface
<mgedmin> what happens to user settings when the schema is removed?
<mgedmin> a-ha
<mgedmin> on 2012-11-20 I ran 'gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal'
<mgedmin> because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes-standard/+bug/1059374
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1059374 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Using Adwaita, many widgets are drawn with a solid black background" [Low,Triaged]
<darkxst> mgedmin, can you file a bug with the crash trace, just removing it not really an option since it will need to be fixed before gtk 3.14 goes into archives for vivid
<mgedmin> bug 1386255 has a stack trace
<ubot5> bug 1386255 in Ubuntu GNOME "devhelp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386255
<darkxst> mgedmin, oh that was caused by the scrollbars?
<mgedmin> not the broken one by the bot, the one I uploaded in a subsequent comment
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> I can provide more information from my gdb session (while it's still fresh in my memory)
<darkxst> I won't have time to look at this now
<mgedmin> sure
<darkxst> mgedmin, maybe it just needs a rebuild though
<mgedmin> do you want me to try?
<darkxst> mgedmin, sure, that would be good
<mgedmin> darkxst, still crashes when I rebuild it
<darkxst> ok, thanks for trying, I will try take a look another time
<mgedmin> my curiosity is a burden
<mgedmin> had another go: installed overlay-scrollbar-gtk3-dbgsym, ran gdb, put a breakpoint on the callback inside overlay-scrollbar.so
<mgedmin> gdm doesn't find any functions at that address
<mgedmin> hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify is static, but I hoped dbgsyms would define it?
 * darkxst thinks the dbgsym packages are empty when there is a dbg package
<mgedmin> there's no overlay-scrollbar-gtk3-dbg, just overlay-scrollbar-gtk3-dbgsym
<darkxst> oh right, in that case it should have symbols but sometimes they get stripped
<darkxst> you could try build it with -O0
<mgedmin> anyway I'm staring at the assembly, and it looks like some PIC code going very wrong?
<darkxst> hmm that is being too curious!
<mgedmin> mov    0x20bbba(%rip),%eax; test %eax,%eax; jz somelocallabel (jump taken); mov    0x20bb79(%rip),%rax ($rax is 0 after this!); jmp *%rax (jump to la-la land)
<mgedmin> 0x20bb79(%rip) is 0x7fffeed46770
<mgedmin> if this is really hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify
<mgedmin> it looks like it assumes all preexisting widgets have a grab_notify
<mgedmin> so it doesn't check if pre_hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify is 0 before unconditionally calling it
<mgedmin> how do I make a patch? augh
<mgedmin> why is UDD based on bzr and not git?
<darkxst> you can't patch assembly!
<darkxst> UDD branches are nearly always broken
<darkxst> (unless they are packaging branches)
<darkxst> I do everything in git, then for simple patches just submit a debdiff
<mgedmin> I think https://gist.github.com/84d1545df63a4e0ad981 might fix it
<darkxst> for more complex stuff will merge my stuff into bzr
<mgedmin> augh I did a 'git init && git add . && git commit -m "Import"' inside the apt-source'd tree and now debuild -i aborts with unrepresentable source changes
<darkxst> mgedmin, use git-buildpackage
<mgedmin> I need to learn how to use it one day
<darkxst> git-buildpackage -S
<darkxst> though you need to start by importing the dsc file
<darkxst> git import-dsc package.dsc
<darkxst> do your work
<darkxst> then git-buildpackage -S
<mgedmin> do I need to git init before git import-dsc?
<darkxst> import-dsc does the init
<darkxst> mgedmin, I have been using gbp and friends for everything recently ;)
<darkxst> we will soon have packaging branches on git.debian.org for most of the ppa stuff and some ubuntu-gnome packageset stuff
<darkxst> mgedmin, you should reverse the checks
<darkxst>  pre_hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify && widget_class->grab_notify == pre_hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify
<darkxst> if grab_notify is null, the comparison in if condition will crash
<mgedmin> widget_class is not null
<darkxst> oh hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify was null
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> pre_^
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> I think
<mgedmin> yay the fix works!
<darkxst> ok, cool
<mgedmin> darkxst, what now?  can I get a debdiff out of git-buildpackage?
<darkxst> mgedmin, add a changelong entry
<darkxst> git-buildpackage -S
<mgedmin> ah, ok
<darkxst> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<mgedmin> actually now I think about this my patch is wrong
<mgedmin> no it isn't
<mgedmin> it's correct :)
<mgedmin> it might be incomplete -- who knows what other pre_.... callbacks can be 0
<darkxst> well I still think grab_notify must be null
<darkxst> which is probably valid enough
<mgedmin> yes, widget_class->grab_notify is 0, and gobject's g_type_class_meta_marshal explicitly checks for that before invoking it
<mgedmin> re: changelog entry/debdiff: I have to get to work actually, I already spent way too much time on this
<mgedmin> maybe later
<darkxst> then assuming hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notif is aslo null, why would it even crash
<darkxst> at the very least attach a git patch to the bug
<darkxst> and would be nice to nice to also know if the overlay scrollbars still work with 3.14 (not withstanding other theme bugs)
<mgedmin> I've put a link to the gist in the bug comments
<mgedmin> hijacked_scrollbar_grab_notify is a static function defined in overlay-scrollbar's os/os-scrollbar.c
<darkxst> thats ok as long as it won't expire!
<mgedmin> github's gists never expire
<darkxst> ok, I don't really use them
<mgedmin> hijacked_..._notify checks if overlay scrollbars are enabled and if they aren't calls through the original function (pre_...)
<mgedmin> the intent is to disable the default signal handler if overlay scrollbars are enabled, AFAICS
<mgedmin> ironic that it fails when the default signal handler doesn't exist :)
<darkxst> I'm only guessing based on your tiny snippet of code
<darkxst> but if that is the case, patch is probably correct, but I would still reverse the order of the if condition checks
<darkxst> it makes little sense to call - if ( 0x0 == 0x0 && now check for null)
<mgedmin> sure; I was aiming for a more readable diff rather than more readable end result
<mgedmin> yep, overlay scrollbars work
<darkxst> for upstream projects hosted on bzr (I assume overlay-scrollbars is that) then the first is better than the second
 * mgedmin tried gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode overlay-auto
<mgedmin> in xchat-gnome
<mgedmin> gnome-terminal's scrollbars didn't change for some reason
<mgedmin> haven't tried other apps
<darkxst> for quilt patches readable diff is better, though in that case its pretty trivial and I would still go with the first
<darkxst> anyway I have to go cook dinner
 * mgedmin -> work
<darkxst> mgedmin, hmm are there scrollbars without grab_notify handlers now? or just widgests getting passed through that are not scrollbars
<mgedmin> afaics all gtk scrollbars don't have grab_notify handlers any more
<darkxst> ok, that is going to be problematic
<mgedmin> ohdear, gnome-terminal 3.14 no longer sets $COLORTERM?
<mgedmin> darkxst, gtk_range_grab_notify was removed in https://github.com/GNOME/gtk/commit/26dff0d7830b45b61fb4266664e4a5c1f98c4091#diff-0
<mgedmin> in case you were curious what changed between 3.12 and 3.14
<darkxst> mgedmin, please leave a comment on the bug
<darkxst> and thanks for looking into this
<mgedmin> and yes, gnome-terminal stopped setting COLORTERM in https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-terminal/commit/1d5c1b6ca6373c1301494edbc9e43c3e6a9c9aaf
 * darkxst sleeping now
<leenuts> Hello everyone
<leenuts> Need help on Ubuntu Gnome 14.10, VPN connections
<leenuts> PPTP
<leenuts> Cannot ceeate a PPTP connection on fresh install Ubuntu Gnome 14.10. The type does not exist.
<leenuts> I checked : the plugin is installed.
<leenuts> Some ideas ?
<leenuts> Any idea ?
 * mgedmin never used PPTP
<leenuts> network-pptp-gnome
<leenuts> Do you have the PPTP in VPN list ?
<leenuts> Parameters > network > add  > VPN...
<leenuts> Anybody ?
<mgedmin> there's no network-pptp-gnome package in ubuntu
<mgedmin> system preferences -> network -> [+] -> VPN has only one choice here: "Import from file"
<leenuts> Hello junkanoo !
<leenuts> Who has Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 ?
<leenuts> mgedmin, you have the same problem than me.
<leenuts> Ok, how do you create a new PPTP connection, now ?
<leenuts> In 14.04 ,you have PPTP by default in the list.
<leenuts> In 14.10, juste import from file.
<leenuts> just
<leenuts> Is it normal ?
<leenuts> If you check, you have the network-pptp-gnome already installed. But no interface in the list.
<leenuts> Is it a bug ?
<leenuts> Is there something I can check or try ?
<mgedmin> I think you mean network-manager-pptp-gnome
<mgedmin> hm, yes, it's installed
<mgedmin> I don't see anything about this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp
<mgedmin> maybe you want to report a new bug?
<leenuts> Where ?
<leenuts> yes network-manager-pptp-gnome
<leenuts> Where report a bug ?
<leenuts> Here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome ?
<mgedmin> Run 'ubuntu-bug network-manager-pptp-gnome'
<mgedmin> hm
<mgedmin> actually, now that I think about this
<mgedmin> is the bug in the N-M plugin or in the control center itself?
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome is for bugs against PPA packages
<mgedmin> network-manager-... is in the main archive
<leenuts> Ok... creating...
<leenuts> Done !
<leenuts> Thanks.
<leenuts> Goodbye !
<lindol> hi all
<octoquad> greetings all
<octoquad> I filed this bug last night for fglrx and flgrx-updates failing to install from software-properties: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1386456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386456 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Unable to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in software-properties" [Undecided,New]
<octoquad> If I try to install it manually from the CLI I get a whole bunch of packages that are going to be removed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721552/ I'm not sure if this correct though, could someone confirm?
<gfd-in-cpt> Question about Ubuntu-Gnome Desktop.  Am I in the correct place to ask?
<octoquad> yes
<octoquad> Ubuntu Gnome second favourite desktop http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/ubuntu-10-years-user-survey-results
<phillip> yeah
<darkxst> octoquad, the first is possibly correct (ocl-icd-opengl) but not sure why it would want to remove wine, that doesnt seem right
<darkxst> octoquad, bug 1382563
<ubot5> bug 1382563 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cant install proprietary drivers/fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382563
<octoquad> darkxst, I installed it fglrx and fglrx-core and it removed wine, and I tried to install wine afterwards but apt wants to remove fglrx, fglrx-core and fglrx-amdcccle for wine1.4, wine1.6 and wine1.7 (ppa). It is a bit strange.
<darkxst> you have any ppa's installed?
<gfd-in-cpt> Looking for help with two issues with the Ubuntu-Gnome desktop.  (1.) Would like to be able to Right-Click on desktop and create an empty document.  Current Gnome configuration does not allow this.  (2.) How do you create a new document using "Files"?
<octoquad> darkxst, yes: docker, moka stable, owncloud, variety and yorba ppa (california)
<darkxst> probably on of those is causing the dependency issues - or you have some orphaned packages from trusty ppa's
<octoquad> gfd-in-cpt, you can add template files in your home folder called Templates. Once you have a file you should be able to create an empty document as well on the desktop
<octoquad> hmm, any way to find an orphaned packages?
<darkxst> I think synaptic can show you
<darkxst> apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate
<octoquad> thanks, also found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Diet%20Ubuntu
<octoquad> darkxst, thanks for that, I removed anything I know of and this is all I have left: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725163/
<darkxst> you probably want to downgrade empathy (although that won't be causing your problem
<darkxst> same with the other few "newer than version in archive" packages
<darkxst> everything else should be safe to remove
<gfd-in-cpt> Thanks for response.  I will find out how to use the Templates.
<octoquad> darkxst, thanks, all removed and downgraded but issue persists. It's pretty late this side, so I'll pick this up tomorrow. Appreciate the assistance so far.
<darkxst> octoquad, aptitude install sometimes provides more useful info to the actual problem package
<octoquad> it does and it looks like fglrx-core is conflicting with libopencl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725441/
<gfd-in-cpt> Thanks again.  I just created an empty "Untitled Document 1" using gedit and saved it to the Templates folder.  Worked like a champ.  Most appreciated.
<darkxst> octoquad, that is correct though, fglrx would provide its own implementation
<darkxst> although fglrx in the archives does not conflict with ocl-icd-libopencl1
<darkxst> you are installing 2:14.201-0ubuntu2?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-29
<mgedmin> ah the pain that is a kernel update when your / has insufficient free space
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there anything i can do to speed up the gtk3 transition?
<Noskcaj> and is it the only thing we're waiting for to and upower?
<darkxst> they are the two most important
<Noskcaj> *to land
<darkxst> for gtk3 it will be a lot of patching Ubuntu themes etc, code fixes
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> it would be good to start a thread on -desktop list about it, we are often left out of the loop when it comes to GTK transition.
<darkxst> Otherwise pushing through the upower transition as soon as possible would be most useful
<Noskcaj> Actually, do we need gtk3 first for upower?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> upower was 3.12 stuff
<Noskcaj> I'll prep my PPA so it can be copied straight to ubuntu
<darkxst> so is BlueZ5
<Noskcaj> bluez looks like more of a mess to actually package though
<darkxst> (I would actually be curious to hear what debian did about that transition)
<darkxst> if they removed old packages for it, we can probably do the same in vivid, but not sure if it happens via auto-sync
<darkxst> there is so much stale cruft in the archives, that holds up these already painful transitions
<darkxst> Noskcaj, It would also be good to fill out the packaging blueprint with more details about what is blocking what etc, I've been meaning to but havent yet
<berglh> darkxst: I've been going through some tough life stuff at the moment, kind of in the middle of packing my lfe up and moving back to Brisbane, when I have landed and setteled I should have some more time!
<darkxst> berglh, no problem, whenever you are ready! and all the best with the move back
<darkxst> things will be pretty quite until gtk+ 3.14 lands anyway
<darkxst> hopefully that will be in 3-4weeks, but that is complete guess
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also maybe you can email -devel list and find out what/if any plans there are for ubuntu to implement DEP-11 (for gnome-software)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> I'll just ask in irc first in case someone there knows
<darkxst> sure
<filipposironi> hey everyone, sorry to bother but I just finished configuring a new Ubuntu GNOME installation with encrypted LVM and I found out a few issues. Basically, the system doesn
<filipposironi> basically, the system doesn't reliably boot, the first time I switch the power on grub doesn't show any choice and the boot doesn't proceed, after a power cycle grub shows up and I'm asked for my passphrase
<filipposironi> I also have an issue with the shutdown, which may not end at all requiring me to power off my system the hard way
<filipposironi> have anyone encountered these issues before?
<mgedmin> I only tested encrypted LVM once in KVM
<darkxst> there were some possible issues with LVM in VM's but havent heard of much on real hardware
<mgedmin> the grub boot menu shows up when the system failed to boot successfully the last time
<mgedmin> normally it's hidden, unless you press the right key at the right time in the boot process
<mgedmin> as for failures to shut down
<mgedmin> I'm experiencing some due to virtualbox
<mgedmin> http://pad.lv/1373860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373860 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "/etc/rc6.d/K20virtualbox hangs on reboot if a VM is running" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> filipposironi, if a system fails to shut down cleanly, I suggest you use the "magic sysrq" to shut it down semi-cleanly
<mgedmin> press alt-sysrq (same key as printscreen, usually), then while holding those two keys down press S, wait a second or two until your hard disk LED goes off, then U, then B (to reboot) or O (to poweroff)
<mgedmin> this will prevent potential disk corruption due to unwritten data in the OS disk cache
<mgedmin> back to encrypted boot issues: you may want to browse https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth
<mgedmin> those two components are responsible for presenting a password prompt during boot
<mgedmin> (they're supposed to collaborate)
<filipposironi> mgedmin, thanks for the suggestion, I'll try at the next reboot . On the grub side, if at the second boot (reboot) grub shows up it means during the first it doesn't ask for my passphrase :S I don't know if the issue is within grub or the system itself then
<mgedmin> what happens?
<mgedmin> does it show any text on the screen?
<mgedmin> does it hang on boot and you hit ctrl-alt-del?
<mgedmin> does it fail then restart by itself?
<mgedmin> do any keys work?
<filipposironi> nope, it just shows a gray-ish screen
<filipposironi> no logos or whatsoever
<filipposironi> ctrl-alt-del works
<filipposironi> other keys don't
<mgedmin> what have you tried?
<mgedmin> useful keys to try: esc, alt-left (repeatedly)
<filipposironi> a maybe useful note, the boot issue is consistent while the shutdown issue sadly is not, which makes it even more complex to analyze
<filipposironi> apparently, both esc and lalt do nothing interesting
<mgedmin> a picture of the gray-ish screen might be useful (or not)
<mgedmin> the background used for the splash screen in ubuntu-gnome is sort of gray-oish
<mgedmin> but it has a noticeable texture
<filipposironi> it's the very same gray
<filipposironi> anyway, I disabled all the graphical things both in the system boot and in grub and the boot became reliable
<filipposironi> :S
<mgedmin> what's your graphics hardware?
<filipposironi> it's an aspeed gpu
<filipposironi> Aspeed AST2300 to be precise
<mgedmin> whoa, never heard of those before
<filipposironi> it's integrated into a server motherboard
<filipposironi> http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/P9DC4L/specifications/
<darkxst> filipposironi, not heard of those either, but if the drivers aren't great you will have problems
<darkxst> thats the main thing keeping linux DE's off Arm hardware as well
<mgedmin> afaiu this thing has no 3d acceleration and uses xserver-xorg-video-modesetting
<darkxst> that will be horrid, it should fall back to software rendering, but that is far from ideal
<filipposironi> I know, this was an headless machine once but it know became my workstation, I'm still waiting for my new GPU to get shipped
<filipposironi> I hope everything will start working better with my NVIDIA GTX 750 Ti
<mgedmin> maybe
<mgedmin> nvidia is not known for linux-friendliness
<darkxst> mgedmin, nvidia is not know for open-source friendly
<mgedmin> for gaming nvidia closed-source drivers probably provide best performance and feature support
<mgedmin> for a regular desktop I'd be happiest with intel graphics
<darkxst> their linux drivers are first-class and 750Ti runs rock solid here
<filipposironi> Intel doesn't build PCI/PCIe graphics card as far as I know and my CPU doesn't come with an integrated GPU
<filipposironi> I was going for NVIDIA since I'll have a multidisplay setup and I found out that NVIDIA works better in this setting than AMD (which may be a little friendlier with respect to FOSS)
<mgedmin> so does it boot into gnome successfully now?
<mgedmin> how fast or slow does the desktop feel?
<filipposironi> anyway, thanks everyone for the kindness
<filipposironi> yeah, it boots without issues and I couldn't see the shutdown issue anymore
<darkxst> filipposironi, 750Ti with NVIDIA propriety drivers works great with my 3 monitors here
<filipposironi> the desktop is really bad since the GPU doesn't go beyond 1024x768 and I've a 1280x1024 LCD attached
<mgedmin> ouch ouch ouch
<filipposironi> but as of now, I'm using my laptop to access the machine via SSH while I'm waiting for the new graphic card and the multidisplay setup to be completed
<darkxst> filipposironi, I run 2x1280x1024 and a full HD TV panel on 750
<darkxst> the only thing that won't work is plymouth graphical boot screen, so you don't get the nice GNOME logo at boot
<filipposironi> I bought two 24" 1920x1080 displays, which I plan on connecting via DVI
<darkxst> that will work as well
<filipposironi> so, if the graphical boot doesn't work for you it means I'll have to disabled it too, and type the passphrase as I'm doing now
<filipposironi> without any fancy graphic
<darkxst> it uses text mode automatically
<darkxst> once NVIDIA release their wayland drivers, graphical plymouth should work fine
<DASPRiD> darkxst, oh, gnome shell finally supports more than 2 monitors?
<darkxst> DASPRiD, it always has!
<DASPRiD> i remember in being quite brken some versions ago
<darkxst> some drivers have issues with it though
<darkxst> I've been running 3 since about 3.4
<filipposironi> darkxst, so I can uncomment the quite splash option in my /etc/default/grub and grub/kernel should be able to figure out everything
<DASPRiD> darkxst, that is, on a single-head card, right?
<darkxst> filipposironi, yes,
<darkxst> DASPRiD, maybe not all the way back then, but for the most part yes
<LinDol> hi all
<mgedmin> there's a memory leak in 14.10 + staging ppa
<mgedmin> this was the 3rd time my laptop died a swappy death
<octoquad> darkxst, yes both flgrx and flgrx-updates are 2:14.201-0ubuntu2. Just updated from flgrx to fglrx-updates to see if anything would change but it still wants to remove all fglrx packages :(
<celeRon_> greetings
<celeRon_> Looking to replace windows 8 with Ubuntu Gnome, however, I'm a little puzzled because the UEFI thing isn't allowing me to install
<celeRon_> the only work around it is to disable secure boot, which isn't all that great because I use it to protect my system in general, when leaving it unattended.
<darkxst> octoquad, can you try boot a live CD and try there, just to rule out any local issues on your system
<darkxst> if it was really that broken I would expect to have seen dozens of reports by now
<octoquad> sure
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-30
<mgedmin> this is what update manager looks like: http://i.imgur.com/RTsLB4E.png
<mgedmin> what's with the checkboxes being cut off on the left side?
<mgedmin> what about the missing icon next to ubuntu-gnome base?
<mgedmin> and the font used for sizes is weird
<lindol> hi all
<gerardo_> Hello every body. I saw ubuntu-gnome 14.10 is released. Do you know when can we try gnome-shell 3.14?
<darkxst> mgedmin, on vivid, adwaita-icon-themes auto-synced from debian, so is missing the ubuntu icon
<darkxst> the cut-off checkboxes are probably a gtk 3.14 theming issue
<mgedmin> darkxst: I'm on utopic (+ staging ppa)
<darkxst> hmm that should have the ubuntu icon
<darkxst> mgedmin, larsu is working on gtk3.14 for vivid now, hopefully he will sort out any theming issues and we can just backport those to the utopic ppa
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-31
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you take a look at the gnome-desktop transition, it should be fairly straightforward this time around
<darkxst> Noskcaj, upower is almost done, clutter and gtk+ should hopefully be done next week
<Noskcaj> darkxst, will do
<Noskcaj> bluez looks like it will be hard to merge though
<darkxst> I wonder if it could be co-installed?
<Noskcaj> What actually needs transitioning?
<darkxst> for bluez5?
<Noskcaj> for gnome-desktop
<Noskcaj> bluez5 is mostly just merging ~30 ubuntu releases
<darkxst> oh maybe gnome-desktop doesn't need a transition this time, seem there was no soname bump
<darkxst> Noskcaj, bluez5 has api changes, are all the upstreams or debian ported to new api?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, no breages left in debian, so we'd just need a few merges and rebuilds, plus ubuntu-only stuff
<Noskcaj> *breakages
<darkxst> so it will basically be needing canonical to port their bits over
<Noskcaj> yep
<darkxst> can you file a tracking bug for bluez5
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> probably gnome-desktop just needs the changelog cleaned up, then can be uploaded
<darkxst> gsettings-desktop-schemas, can probably just be merged from debian, doesnt appear to be any removed keys this time
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is the g-d-s change to adwaita an issue?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes temporarily revert that
<darkxst> hmm no actually ubuntu override that anyway I think? check in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_ubuntu*something*overrides
<darkxst> or 10_*.overrides
<Noskcaj> I'm on xubuntu, and nothing like that is there
<Noskcaj> what package would have the ubuntu ones?
<darkxst> it maybe ubuntu-settings
<Noskcaj> icon-theme="ubuntu-mono-dark" ?
 * mgedmin discovers button-layout=':minimize,maximize,close' in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/20_ubuntu-gnome-default-settings.gschema.override
<mgedmin> but yeah, ubuntu-settings ships /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-settings.gschema.override with [org.gnome.desktop.interface] gtk-theme="Ambiance" etc
<Noskcaj> darkxst, merges for g-d-s and desktop are up
<darkxst> mgedmin, I am going to drop that override shortly
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<sebbb> Hello all! Is there a way to resize the System Monitor window smaller? because it takes half of my screen..
<mgedmin> sebbb, smallest size I can make it is 630x449: http://i.imgur.com/PA4hieD.png
<lindol> ha...
<lindol> i finished second draft for korean release note
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i gave ubuntu gnome 14.10 a try when it was initially released and while the installation went fine, at the time, deja-dup (the default "desktop" backup utility) would crash gnome-control-center every time you tried to launch it (general protection fault according to the console error), so it was impossible to restore my backed up files...does anyone know offhand if this has been...
<arthurfiggis> ...fixed yet, or if there's an existing bug I could post to?
<mgedmin> arthurfiggis, did you search in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup ?
<mgedmin> and also in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<arthurfiggis> mgedmin: i had been looking at the one for gnome-control-center and i didn't see anything there resembling the problem i was having, but i'll check the deja-dup page as well, thanks
<mgedmin> I reproduced this crash last time you asked about it
<mgedmin> but I'm also using the gnome3-staging PPA that replaces ubuntu's gnome-control-center with a newer version
<mgedmin> I don't know if the bug is in g-c-c itself or in the dejadup plugin
<mgedmin> which is loaded inside the g-c-c process
<arthurfiggis> mgedmin: ahh, yes i remember that someone here had confirmed it existed at least, though I wasn't sure who it was :) I wouldn't be able to say for sure myself either, since I couldn't get at any of my files I had to switch back to 14.04.1 LTS until it got sorted out
<mgedmin> ah!
<mgedmin> that is a painful situation to be in
<mgedmin> I guessing you didn't have the gnome3-staging ppa enabled?
<arthurfiggis> mgedmin: certainly is :( so far i haven't seen the bug mentioned anywhere else though, oddly enough...oh no, i just went with the default installation and used the repo packages, didn't add any ppa's or anything special
<Noskcaj> darkxst, g-d-s breaks u-s-d. Any idea what needs patching? (pitti hasn't yet given me his crash log)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it would be missing or broken schema key
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 2 patches are missing?
<darkxst> menu_icon_key and application_key
<Noskcaj> The two dropped ones that were for versions of packages we no longer have?
<darkxst> what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> THe changelog descriptions for those patches were that they were for gnome stuff we've now went past, and cinnamon, which doesn't use g-d-s any more
<darkxst> Noskcaj, u-s-d is still 3.8
<darkxst> and Metacity is still in the archvies
<Noskcaj> I'd assumed it was patched for some reason, and isn't metacity on 3.12 now?
<Metacity> ?
<Noskcaj> Metacity, You chose the wrong nickname
<Metacity> That much has become evident after idling in so many Linux-related channels for a while. :P
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can't just assume with schemas, since try to use a missing key is 100% crash
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Lesson learned. I'll fix my branch now.
<darkxst> a quick grep of metacity would have shown you that application key is still there!
<Noskcaj> Is there a way to check what packages still use the key, and would it be better to patch u-s-d rather than g-d-s
<darkxst> normally Laney's codesearch, but that seem down right now
<darkxst> you can't patch u-s-d, it still has the features that the keys were for
<Noskcaj> fixed
<Noskcaj> Should we be trying to get geoclue-2.0 into main?
<darkxst> could try, though atleast some wanted it done as a replacement to geoclue
<darkxst> and not sure how feasible that is, things like ubuntu-geoip are probably not possible in -2.0
<darkxst> unity-webapps would also be a problem
<darkxst> but it certainly wouldnt hurt to file a MIR
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-01
<Noskcaj> bug 1388294
<ubot5> bug 1388294 in geoclue-2.0 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388294
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, though currently empathy is the only thing in main that requires it? no?
<Noskcaj> i think i saw something else, forget what
<Noskcaj> g-clocks, g-maps, empathy, all the variations of webkitgtk
<darkxst> first two are universe
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it wouldnt hurt to list all packages in main that have upstream support
<darkxst> but are currently built against geoclue 1
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> g-s-d also carries a revert
<darkxst> the more the better
<darkxst> though g-s-d is only in main for the schemas these days
<darkxst> what about the qt5 positioning thing?
<Noskcaj> ?
<darkxst> libqt5positioning5-plugins
<darkxst> seems odd that qt5 would be using obsolete libraries, but maybe it just is
<Noskcaj> i'll look into it
<darkxst> ok
<GnomieHomie> Hi, I've been using Ubuntu 14.04, upgraded to 14.10 today and my system hangs on boot.
<GnomieHomie> I see the start-up splash screen, then with all 3 dots highlighted, it hangs.
<GnomieHomie> My system uses a Asus Maximus VI Hero motherboard, intel 4770k and Sapphire/AMD HD 7950. Nothing is overclocked (except the ram by just a little bit... to match the specs on the box it came in).
<GnomieHomie> I normally use the official AMD drivers, rather than the OSS ones.
<GnomieHomie> I can't boot to rescue mode - it won't bring up a terminal, etc, it just stops after a certain line. Currently, I'm using an live disc to access the system.
<GnomieHomie> The last line that shows in rescue mode is: [    2.464692] Switched to clocksource tsc
<GnomieHomie>  /var/log/dmesg shows the following after that line.
<GnomieHomie> [    2.575723] init: Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe [    2.577537] init: failsafe main process (855) killed by TERM signal
<GnomieHomie> .. and some other stuff that doesn't look suspect (though, I'm not sure if those lines I've pasted, are from me turning the PC off)
<GnomieHomie> Pulling my hair out, open to any suggestions please :)
<GnomieHomie> gdm log's last line is: /usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: LoadExtension
<mgedmin> GnomieHomie, the 'failsafe ... killed by TERM' is normal, it doesn't break boot
<mgedmin> the fglrx_drv error is definitely very suspicious
<mgedmin> my laptop has intel video so I've no familiarity with amd's proprietary drivers
<GnomieHomie> hmm, ok
<mgedmin> can you check if the package versions you've got are up to date?
<GnomieHomie> mgedmin: if it's display drivers, I could try reinstall/check for update, but for that, I would need to boot the system somehow.
<mgedmin> how are you accessing the log files?
<GnomieHomie> live disc
<mgedmin> nm, found it in backlog
<mgedmin> you can use chroot to install/remove packages
<GnomieHomie> no idea how I would do that, any tips on what I should be googling (or want to tell me what to do)? Thanks.
<mgedmin> open a terminal and sudo chroot /path/to/where/your/system/root/is/mounted /bin/bash
<GnomieHomie> neato.
<mgedmin> in there I'd run apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate
<mgedmin> to see if there are any packages not matching the version in ubuntu archives (outdated or locally installed or anything)
<mgedmin> you may need to apt install apt-show-versions
<GnomieHomie> okay, thanks heaps, I'll give things a whirl and let you know how I get on
<mgedmin> ideally you'd find someone who has amd video and is running 14.10 successfully on irc, and figure out how your systems differ...
<mgedmin> by the way, is the live system you're using also 14.10?
<GnomieHomie> yes
<GnomieHomie> no, I mean.
<GnomieHomie> 14.04
<GnomieHomie> I haven't downloaded an iso to test if 14.10 works as new
<GnomieHomie> mgedmin: any idea how to enable network access within the chroot?
<mgedmin> open a different terminal (so you've a system outside the chroot) and sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /path/to/chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<mgedmin> s/a system/a shell/
<GnomieHomie> sweet.
<GnomieHomie> works well... loving this stuff *archives it for later*
<mgedmin> note that if you end up having to install a kernel or grub from a live system like this, you also have to have more bind mounts
<mgedmin> specifically /proc, /sys, /dev and /dev/pts
<GnomieHomie> wow
<GnomieHomie> ... mgedmin, at a guess, I figured I would reinstall gfx drivers, which uses intrafms (sp?) to put itself into the kernel.
<mgedmin> no, I don't think they go into initramfs
<GnomieHomie> Do I therefore need to do more binds, or should the install be OK as is?
<mgedmin> should be fine
<GnomieHomie> Hmm, I think it may well have been the gfx drivers, we'll see soon - I've uninstalled them.
<GnomieHomie> Note to self, in future, before upgrade, uninstall proprietry drivers.
<GnomieHomie> Install notes on the website say kernel supported up to 3.15, where-as Ubuntu is now at 3.16.
<mgedmin> wait, did you install fglrx by hand?
<mgedmin> instead of using ubuntu's own proprietary driver installer?
<GnomieHomie> nah, there's an uninstall script
<mgedmin> yeah, that can be a problem
<GnomieHomie> Correction: Yes, I installed fglrx on my own.
<mgedmin> but if you'd used ubuntu's jockey (iirc that's what it's called), then I'd expect the system to survive an upgrade
<mgedmin> ah, ok
<mgedmin> yes
<GnomieHomie> well, wish me luck, see ya.
<nlsthzn> so glad I found out about Alt+F2 then r to restart gnome-shell... some of the extensions sometimes go wonky and now I can sort them out in 2 seconds :)
<tdg5> hello all, is there anyone here who can offer me some insight into what I would need to do to get a patch backported/added to the gnome-3-10 branch of the gnome-shell-extensioms project?
<tdg5> I don't think it's something particular to my system, but the 3.10 version of the places-menu extension fails to load because it's missing a patch that seems to have only been added to 3.12+
<tdg5> This is the missing patch: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions/commit/extensions/places-menu/placeDisplay.js?h=gnome-3-12&id=e73752118d30a9c17a6403036ea33d6eb0e70e55
<Gnomebuntuknilch> 014
<MichaelTunnell> GNOME is reactivating wifi on reboot...is there a way in Ubuntu GNOME to force it to always be disabled?
<MichaelTunnell> anyone?
<MichaelTunnell> I suppose rfkill block is the best method for this with a soft block
<Gnomebuntuknilch> MichaelTunnell: blacklist the drivermodul
<MichaelTunnell> well need it to work if necessary at some point so blacklist is too permanent
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-02
<lindol> um how about gnome-terminal response?
<lindol> for example I try to command "ls" in gnome-terminal, It was slow response ( may be about 0.5 sec)
<lindol> how about you?
<tmus> Not sure this is the right place to ask, but using ubuntu-gnome 14.10 with gnome3-staging ppa (Gnome 3.14) causes strange drop-shadow issues for me, Does anyone have an idea what causes the problem and what to do about it?
<darkxst> tmus, its a bug in the intel graphics drivers
<tmus> darkxst, really? do you have a link to a description of the problem somewhere? possibly workaround?
<darkxst> tmus, bug 1386133
<ubot5> bug 1386133 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Please update and then backport to Utopic version 2.99.916" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386133
<tmus> darkxst, searching around, I found some things to try, like switching to glamour - i'll look a tthe bug too, thanks a lot!
<darkxst> apparently installing the updated driver from debian fixes it.
<knittl> hi :)
<knittl> I'm using the gnome 3.14 ppa, but unfortunately I have a broken theme (inactive windows have their title bar in the wrong color)
<knittl> anybody else seeing this issue?
<darkxst> knittl, Adwaita or some other theme?
<d1ndra> what's the best way to with development in GNOME? I currently have knowledge of C++ and Python. Should I learn more of a particular language? It can be assumed that I'm a complete newbie to developing something. Help would be greatly appreciated.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-26
<darkxst> eliasps, where did you get with the clutter SRU paperwork? you can just use the NEWS log for impact, general smoke test for test-case etc...
<eliasps> darkxst I'm almost ready with the paperwork. People from the bug control told me that it would be bonus points for the sru team if I set up a PPA to test clutter and whatever dependencies that need sru also because of it. So I'm doing that now.
<eliasps> I'll send it to you tomorrow if not later today.
<darkxst> there should be any other dependencies
<eliasps> just libcogl-dev only, which will need to be sru'd too.
<darkxst> eliasps, normally wouldnt sru a major release
<darkxst> can you cherry-pick the patch the introduces api change that clutter needs
<eliasps> I can try! I'll let you know.
<darkxst> either way we want to end up with this fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745517
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745517 in general "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> eliasps, cogl update *might* get through its mostly just bug fixes, perhaps check with one of the sru vangaurds
<eliasps> Since it's a sync from debian, clutter will be updated in xenial when autosync is on anyway. Should I mention that on the report?
<darkxst> already landed in xenial
<darkxst> along with a quite a chunk of 3.18
<eliasps> Ok, I thinks that's good since we are talking about a backport from an LTS version, right? I mean it must have some gravity on the request.
<darkxst> no, not really, its more micro releases are ok for sru
<darkxst> feature releases are not
<darkxst> though cogl looks more like a micro release, but with a major version bump to me
<darkxst> eliasps, btw http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/xenial318.html
<eliasps> I'll read the stuff on that bug.
<eliasps> Great! I'll be keeping track of the packages for builds.
<darkxst> eliasps, and another one, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html
<darkxst> the latter is far more complete, but has many packages we don't normally deal with
<darkxst> ricotz, the flood gates have opened! just need a gtk and 3.18 can be done in a week
<eliasps> I see. I'll be watching them both.
<eliasps> darkxst, when using sbuild, do you have also a larga amount of data filling up your root fs?
<eliasps> large
<darkxst> eliasps, its not really on your root fs
<ricotz> darkxst, afaik Laney took a look at it while ignoring the gnome3 package (as usual) -- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5590762/+listing-archive-extra
<darkxst> or it might be depending on where you chroots are
<eliasps> It's not in the chroot, or is it? Files like that? /var/lib/schroot/union/underlay/wily-amd64-f9e190a0-549e-40ce-85d4-94d36b6bc534
<eliasps> I have a bunch of those.
<darkxst> eliasps, they are bind-mounts
<darkxst> think they end up in tmpfs by default
<darkxst> there may be a bug that causes them to hang around
<darkxst> I vaguely remember making some changes locally for that
<ricotz> darkxst, grilo-plugins needs some care to make gnome-music installable
<eliasps> there are about 67.000 of them. Anyway, I'll search it out.
<darkxst> ricotz, gah, typo
<darkxst> fixed
<darkxst> eliasps, I have like 4 here
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<darkxst> eliasps, there is a debian bug somewhere, they can't change the default since it break certain use cases (but I don't need those so ok)
<eliasps> I see this: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=%23709774
<eliasps> Anyway, there is plenty of documentation for configuring it. I'll try to fix it.
<darkxst> eliasps, sbuild already uses tmpfs by default on ubuntu, don't think that is the bug I was thinking
<darkxst> there is one about bind mounts not getting cleaned up
<darkxst> possibly related to the mount options in fstab
<eliasps> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775423
<ubot5> Debian bug 775423 in schroot "schroot: Better tools for tidying old chroot sessions needed." [Wishlist,Open]
<eliasps> Cleared 10 GBs...
<darkxst> nope, keep looking!
<darkxst> eliasps, paste your /etc/schroot/sbuild/fstab
<eliasps> I set that up using the documentation in Ubuntu wiki: http://pastebin.com/6MQhcGg2
<eliasps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<darkxst> thats more or less what I have, apart from the extra mounts I added
<eliasps> It's ok, I'll be cleaning the old sessions manually. I don't mind if it's not being done automatically.
<darkxst> eliasps, ok, it only needs a simple config change, but can't remember or find where what I changed that once!
<eliasps> I'll keep searching and if I found it then ok. If not, I'll be doing it manually. Now that I know how it's not really a problem anymore!
<darkxst> eliasps, I don't think they really take up disk space? they a dangling mounts (atleast after a reboot)
<eliasps> After running schroot -e --all-sessions all those files got removed, totalling up to 10gb.
<darkxst> ok
 * mgedmin is trying to force himself to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<darkxst> mgedmin, its done
<mgedmin> the SRU?  awesome!
<darkxst> the paperwork and upload anyway
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1418771
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418771 in tracker (Ubuntu Wily) "gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00007f74a804b240 ***" [Medium,Triaged]
<MaverickPT> hi
<MaverickPT> have installed ubuntu gnome 15.10 and am getting an error
<MaverickPT> usr/bin/Xorg
<MaverickPT> any ideas?
<MaverickPT> what a helpful bunch of chaps you all are
<mgedmin> that was not a very error-like message
<noobie_> hellp
<noobie_> hello
<noobie_> can i ask for help here?
<mgedmin> always, assuming it's on topic ;)
<noobie_> :)
<noobie_> i've been trying ubuntu-gnome for like a week, but after using it, i guess stock unity works better for me
<noobie_> i've installed unity using "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<noobie_> now im wondering if i need to do anything beside this?
<noobie_> i have lot of apps installed already and data copied... would prefer to keep them
<mgedmin> right, let me double-check
<mgedmin> I think you have to apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-defaults
<mgedmin> err, -default-settings?
<mgedmin> right, ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<mgedmin> remove it
<noobie_> done!
<noobie_> do i need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<mgedmin> and I think you need to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ with the ^ at the end, which is some special syntax that I don't quite understand
<noobie_> oook
<mgedmin> something related to "tasks", whatever they are
<noobie_> yep, it seem that its doing something else
<mgedmin> ah, and install ubuntu-default-settings
<mgedmin> and apt-get remove gdm -- as long as lightdm is installed, that is, you don't want to be left with no display manager at all ;)
<mgedmin> or just dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and when it asks choose lightdm
 * mgedmin is mentally translating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation#Cross-grading_from_Ubuntu_To_Ubuntu_GNOME into the opposite
<noobie_> mmm for ubuntu-default-settings its saying that its a virtual package
<noobie_> and i have to select one from a list
<mgedmin> huh
<noobie_>   ubuntukylin-default-settings 1.3.11   ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn 0.12   ubuntu-defaults-nl-nl 6   ubuntu-defaults-it 0.2.3   ubuntu-business-defaults 38
<mgedmin> I guess there's no defaults package for stock ubuntu
<noobie_> ok
<mgedmin> I wonder why the wiki suggests removing it when you cross-grade from Ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME
<mgedmin> outdated info from earlier releases maybe?
<noobie_> or maybe a just in case for people coming from kylin?
<noobie_> mgedmin, help very much appreciated
<mgedmin> almost every derivative has its own $foo-default-settings package
<mgedmin> so, I'm not 100% sure this removed every trace of ubuntu-gnome
<mgedmin> but I have no better list of instructions
<noobie_> good enough i feel
<noobie_> i will try a restart now
<mgedmin> if you find some, I dunno, gnome'ish splash screens during startup/shutdown, search for other package names
<mgedmin> if I had the patience, I'd install ubuntu and ubuntu gnome in two virtual machines
<mgedmin> and compare the lists of installed packages (dpkg -l)
<mgedmin> that's all that differs
<noobie_> k, be right back, i think this will work good enough
<noobie_> hi again
<noobie_> it looks like its all ok, except for the splash boot screen, wich still shows the ubuntu-gnome logo
<noobie_> but i dont mind that
<noobie_> everything else works and the Xorg errors on boot are now gone
<noobie_> Thanks a lot mgedmin
<mgedmin> yay
<mgedmin> incidentally, what did you like better about unity?
<mgedmin> the splash screen comes from plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo
<mgedmin> you may want to remove it and install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo instead
<mgedmin> I wonder how plymouth chooses the theme if multiple are installed?
<noobie_> i will check on that later
<mgedmin> /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian answers
<mgedmin> "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<noobie_> thx
<noobie_> done too :)
<nabn_> hi. I installed/uninstalled elementary-desktop on ubuntu-gnome 15.10, and now gnome-control-center does not open. On the teminal, it says "Settings schema 'org.pantheon.dpms' is not installed". Is there any way i can fix this?
<mgedmin> sure
<mgedmin> the question is how
<mgedmin> have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove?
<mgedmin> here's what I think happens: elementary-desktop pulled in some package that installed a .desktop launcher for an extra gnome-control-center applet
<mgedmin> when you removed elementary-desktop, that extra package remained behind
<mgedmin> but it depends on the 'org.pantheon.dpms' gsettings schema, that got removed somehow
<mgedmin> maybe apt-get autoremove will remove that package
<nabn_> mgedmin: yes. i have tried apt-get autoremove. I've purged and reinstalled gnome-shell. Still didn't fix this
<mgedmin> if not, you'll have to hunt it down by hand
<mgedmin> step 1: grep -l X-GNOME-Settings-Panel /usr/share/applications/*.desktops
<nabn_> mgedmin: i'm willing to go down that path. should i look under /usr/share/applications or sth?
<mgedmin> step 2: grep -l X-GNOME-Settings-Panel /usr/share/applications/*.desktop|xargs -l dpkg -S
<nabn_> mgedmin: nothing there..
<mgedmin> actually step 2 is probably enough
<nabn_> step 1, i meant.
<mgedmin> it shows package: filename for all the control center launchers
<mgedmin> step 1 has a typo
<mgedmin> (sorry)
<mgedmin> anyway, it's not necessary; step 2 supersedes it
<nabn_> mgedmin: that's cool. i get a list.. but nothing looks like settings
<nabn_> mgedmin: should i give you a pastebin?
<mgedmin> on my system the packages that have the launchers are: gnome-control-center, language-selector-gnome, system-config-printer-gnome and software-properties-gtk
<mgedmin> yeah, pastebin
<mgedmin> or look for packages not mentioned in my list
<mgedmin> also, hey, elementary-desktop is not in the main ubuntu archive
<mgedmin> did you use a PPA or something?
<mgedmin> you may need to use ppa-purge
<mgedmin> maybe your version of gnome-control-center is patched?
<nabn_> mgedmin: yeah. a PPA
<mgedmin> do you know about ppa-purge?
<nabn_> mgedmin: not much, actually. (ppa-purge)
<nabn_> about gnome-control-center, i apt-get purged it and reinsttalled it
<nabn_> http://pastebin.com/jAX21NPB
<mgedmin> ppa-purge ppa:foo/bar downgrades all the packages you got from the PPA into stock ubuntu versions before removing the PPA from apt sources
<mgedmin> 'light-locker-settings' is suspicious
<nabn_> i googled it, and it looks like its the login screen
<mgedmin> it's the lock screen from lubuntu/xubuntu, apparently
<mgedmin> so, probably a red herring
<nabn_> mgedmin: should i try removing it?
<mgedmin> can't hurt, but probably won't help
<mgedmin> apt-cache policy gnome-control-center?
<mgedmin> what does it say about the version you've got installed?
<nabn_> installed: 1:3.16.3-0ubuntu1
<mgedmin> that's stock wily
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> ok, bigger hammer: apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate | grep -v 'not installed'
<mgedmin> will show any installed packages that don't match the version in the ubuntu archive
<mgedmin> you may need to sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions first
<mgedmin> usually this shows a few outdated kernel packages and that's it
<nabn_> that's a huge list. what should i be looking for, please?
<mgedmin> oh, my
<mgedmin> I would remove every package in that list, except those I want
<mgedmin> things like google-talkplugin
<mgedmin> and old kernels I don't mind having for backup
<mgedmin> pastebin?
<nabn_> mgedmin: sure. i'm removing a few suspicious programs.
<nabn_> http://pastebin.com/EGJsAmhQ
<mgedmin> switchboard-gnome-control-center-override looks especially suspicious
<mgedmin> things like skype and neovim you may want to keep
<mgedmin> and dropbox, atom
<nabn_> mgedmin: thanks. i'll try doing that
<mgedmin> basically, I think if you remove all packages from that list that begin with "switchboard", gnome-control-center ought to start working again
<mgedmin> but I would remove almost everything ;)
<mgedmin> keeping the system clean etc.
<nabn_> mgedmin: aaah! it's back! :D
<nabn_> removed the override thing, and reinstalled control-center
<nabn_> but i'll go ahead and remove the others too, the ones i don't want.
<nabn_> mgedmin: thanks for the help! appreciate it!
<mgedmin> you're welcome!
 * mgedmin disappears mysteriously
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-28
<darkxst> robert_ancell, was there some reason why you didnt just sync gnome-documents from Debian?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, didn't check the debian version - can sync
<robert_ancell> darkxst, done
<darkxst> thanks
<nabn> anyone here experience gnome-shell taking up ~100% cpu more often than not? I wonder what's that about..
<nabn> so dark in here..
<mgedmin> gnome-shell eating all cpu?  I don't think I've ever seen that
<mgedmin> the obvious 1st question is: do you have any shell extensions enabled?
<mgedmin> the 2nd question is: are you using hardware 3d rendering or llvmpipe?
<mgedmin> and if the two questions don't provide any clues, it's probably time to pull out a profiler
<mgedmin> is there any sysprof-like gui for perf/oprofile, I wonder?
<nabn> mgedmin: i do have a couple extensions. tried disabling them, but can't be sure if it worked, coz the problem is  not consistent.
<nabn> mgedmin: htop output right now: http://imgur.com/rQjWX6m
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you merge gnome-desktop3?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, to xenial or ppa?
<darkxst> xenial
<Noskcaj> ok, i should be able to get to that later
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, i've done mutter/shell/g-s-d so far
<mgedmin> gnome-calendar (wily/universe) seems rather broken (segfaults on startup after failing to build a template class GcalWindow)
<mgedmin> can anyone confirm?
<darkxst> mgedmin, crashed here on xenial
<mgedmin> rather, can anyone who has a stock 15.10 without the -staging ppa confirm?
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1510830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510830 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "gnome-calendar segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> (I want to test the hypothesis that gnome-calendar crash might be caused by gnome-calendar 3.16 using libraries from gnome 3.18)
<mgedmin> (I should probably set up a chroot or something -- but I don't think I have enough free disk space for that)
<darkxst> mgedmin, it works in clean wily install
<darkxst> 3.18 should sync to xenial now, e-d-s is going through
 * mgedmin updates bug with quotes from IRC
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Hello.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is it possible to change the dns servers while running a wifi connection without disconnecting?
<darkxst> j4s0nmchr1st0s, yes should be
<darkxst> just edit the wifi network and network-manager should update them for you
<darkxst> on the fly
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> in this case it runs on the pub tor net so use check.torproject.org just as or browser does.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> darkxst: no looking at connection info it stays the same
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> secondary dns unchanged
<darkxst> j4s0nmchr1st0s, maybe a bug, though I generally just edit /etc/resolv.conf if I need a temporary dns change
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> darkxst: doesn't ubuntu gnome have the loopback resolver?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> the nameservers are stored somwhere else
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> possibly in the memory of NetworkManage
<darkxst> yes, but i am talking temporary 1off changes, that I probably want gone next time I reconnect
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> ok then I have to add all three
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> darkxst: looks like it doesn't cycle
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> if it is appended
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> And also guessing there is some hardcoded nameservers in network manager if it decides to function like this.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> It is really trying to bypass the system resolver/
<darkxst> nameservers can come from about 5 different places depending on your config
<darkxst> but /etc/resolv.conf should be the definitive ones, just any changes get overwritten any time you reconnect
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> should, it isn't cycling
<darkxst> idk
 * darkxst sleeps
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> darkxst clown the dns is not cycling
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> it only uses the loopback
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> even with the dns added to NetworkManager
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Whatever the loopback is using it isn't including the secondary dns results
<mgedmin> dns is complicated
<mgedmin> (on ubuntu)
<mgedmin> there's /etc/resolv.conf, which ought to be a symlink pointing to a file managed either by resolvconf or by network-manager
<mgedmin> then you might or might not have a local dnsmasq installed
<mgedmin> then you might or might not have resolvconf installed
<mgedmin> and then network-manager runs its own copy of dnsmasq
<mgedmin> afaiu the network-manager-managed dnsmasq listens on 127.0.1.1
<mgedmin> and forwards the queries to upstream DNS servers/implements split dns/whatever
<mgedmin> so things to test: is /etc/resolv.conf pointing to 127.0.1.1?
<mgedmin> if you query manually (host example.com 127.0.1.1), do you get the result you expect?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> yes so it is not even using the secondary and tertiary servers
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> for that matter it may not even use the primary
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I shall have to watch netstat later.
<mgedmin> "The algorithm used is to try a name server, and if the query times out, try the next"
<mgedmin> but usually queries don't time out, instead you get a NXDOMAIN response
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> mgedmin: it used to cycle
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> mgedmin: looks like ubuntu is devolving
<mgedmin> "it" == the glibc resolver?
<mgedmin> hm
<mgedmin> since I upgraded to wily I notice this again:
<mgedmin> when I wake up my sleeping laptop (by opening the lid), I briefly see my desktop session before the lock screen appears
<mgedmin> I don't remember this in vivid
<mgedmin> I do remember how this used to annoy me at some point in the past before vivid
<kerdel> Hi
<Noskcaj> darkxst, can you please sync gnome-mahjongg
<Noskcaj> also tali
<th3s3_3y3s> usermod -G group -a group USER doesn't work, what can be used to look and see all groups on the system or look for a specific group?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done
<th3s3_3y3s> Is there a metapackage for ubuntu-gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-29
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, any ideas on this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.16.3-0ubuntu2/+build/8215567/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.gnome-control-center_1%3A3.16.3-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<darkxst> I can't reproduce locally, with xenial-proposed sbuild ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, vala needs to be MIRed -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.30.0-2
<darkxst> ricotz, i see, didnt occur to me the sync would end up in universe, doh
<ricotz> darkxst, but I guess it should fail more gracefully and saying so
<ricotz> it got syned, but vala is a new source package again
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh I realised that straight away once you mentioned it
<ricotz> but afaics the component mismatch is the problem here
<darkxst> ricotz, think can actually get g-c-c demoted to universe this cycle
<darkxst> and just have the shared-data binary in main
<ricotz> yeah, I thought it would be in universe already ;) which would have made my assumption wrong ;)
<ricotz> oh, how I missed those 300mb daily package-updates :\
<darkxst> there were a few users of the keybindings stuff from the -dev package, but I cleaned those up last cycle
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, gjs :\
<ricotz> gjs contains API breaks and should have a package-name change
<darkxst> ricotz, was there a new gjs release?
<ricotz> http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//main/g/gjs/gjs_1.44.0-1_changelog
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, didnt realise upstream had done a new release
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/1511253
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511253 in gjs (Ubuntu Xenial) "1.44.0 breaks API/ABI without transitioning" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> seems I ignored gjs for some time, I actually doubt that 1.40.0 is ABI-compatible with 1.43.3
<darkxst> ricotz, that callargs stuff was, but there is something else in that LP diff
<ricotz> the API change of gjs_define_interface_class is the most obvious one
<ricotz> of course you can argue that maybe nothing is actually using it ;)
<darkxst> indeed most projects don't hook that deep into gjs code
<darkxst> I'd say probably bump the lib, but I don't have time to really look more tonight
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> #qemu
<darkxst> j4s0nmchr1st0s, you called me a clown, now your posting random hash tags, want a goodbye from this channel?
<darkxst> I can make that happen ;)
<darkxst> or better just play nice, calling the head of ubuntu-gnome a clown is just dumb!
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> it is not so bad is it?
<darkxst> j4s0nmchr1st0s, you dont speak english?
<ricotz> darkxst, since you are still here ;), are there reports about gdm "hanging" after entering login?
<darkxst> its pretty really bad
<darkxst> ricotz, not heard of any
<darkxst> odd report of hung spinner and then asks again for password
<ricotz> darkxst, pressing ESC seems to resolve it and the login continues
<darkxst> ricotz, no
<darkxst> (not heard reports of that)
<ricotz> the screen is completely empty e.g. nothing visible although there is still some interaction possible with panel and textbox
<ricotz> empty = just the background
 * ricotz is seeing this only on one machine
<darkxst> maybe hardware specific? I have xenial, plus the ppas
<darkxst> and nvidia blobs, login is fine here
<ricotz> hmm, happens here on the nvidia-blob one
<ricotz> 355.11
<ricotz> seems not related to the kernel, happens with 4.2 stock and 4.3rc7
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> apparently I am still on 352.41
<darkxst> ricotz, I will be gone for sure later
<darkxst> have to pack for the weekend
<darkxst> random climbing trip
<ricotz> darkxst, have fun!
<LinDol> ohoh
<LinDol> i am making USB installing media > _<
<LinDol> I am expecting to install Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-30
<mgedmin> whoa, babobab eats 80% CPU when it doesn't have focus
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1511629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511629 in baobab (Ubuntu) "baobab eats 80% of CPU when its window loses focus" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> can we get baobab 3.18 in the staging PPA?
<ricotz> mgedmin, pushed
<mgedmin> thanks
<mgedmin> how often does the ppa publisher run?  it's been ~40 minutes and baobab is still "Pending"
<ricotz> mgedmin, I guess launchpad is a bit grumpy today ;)
<ricotz> usually its 15 min afaik
<ricotz> of course you can download the packages manually if you in a hurry
<mgedmin> just trying to clear my mental space of pending curiosity
<mgedmin> ok, I cannot reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1511629 with baobab 3.18.1-1ubuntu1~wily1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511629 in baobab (Ubuntu) "baobab eats 80% of CPU when its window loses focus" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> maybe it's one of those "app 3.16 + gtk 3.18 == bug" cases?
<mgedmin> I don't have a clean wily system to test
<mgedmin> (and no disk space for a chroot; hence why I was trying to run baobab today ;)
<darkxst> mgedmin, yeh normally 10-15mins, but probably things are overloaded a bit while the debian syncs run etc
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, y'all.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What do I need to do to switch dev versions?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Say, from 15.10 dev to 16.04 dev.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I tried looking it up, but I  must have been using the wrong keywords.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, I think I figured out how to do it, thanks for being here...  (Btw, I found "upgrade-manager -d" to be the trick).
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
<lindol> today is cold in Korea
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I kept searching with "dev" and it wasn't until I used "development" that I got something....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, lindol! ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Whatcha doing?
<lindol> hello JohnnyComeL8ly :)
<lindol> and i am sorry for my english
<lindol> what does 'whatcha' mean?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> "What are you" doing?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That's approximately what it means.
<lindol> thank you :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Eh, not everyone can have English as their native language.
<lindol> oh, I took a shower, after comming my home :)
<lindol> I am still learnning english :)
<lindol> I will re-start my gnome :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm more upset with the ppl I know personally who don't give a hoot as to whether or not they are following grammar.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, power to you, lindol.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wow, that was fast, lindol....
<lindol> that is ok :)
<lindol> haha
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wait, did you restart your PC, or restart the desktop environment?
<lindol> oh
<lindol> i just restart my desk enviroment :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I thought you did a reboot... Well, that is still fast.
<lindol> I am checking my font setting :)
<lindol> haha
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm upgrading to unstable 16.04 version.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I already had unstable 15.10....
<lindol> oh.
<lindol> you was very fest
<lindol> wow
<lindol> Why did you
<lindol> upgrade 16.04
<lindol> because,
<lindol> I think 16.04 was started before some days.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Because, I have Xubuntu 15.10 on my first partition... this is a test partition of sorts.
<lindol> Okay.
<lindol> bye the wat
<lindol> what is you time?
<lindol> Korea is 11 pm
<lindol> opps
<lindol> about 12 pm :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> My music player just cut out... I was listening to German Brass performing a Pirates of Caribbean.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm @ 9:43 AM
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Texas time, baby!
<lindol> :)
<lindol> Okay :)
<lindol> Winter is comming!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, it is already chilly outside.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> *coming
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What IRC client do you have?
<lindol> I am using XChat
<lindol> :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> There should be a spellchecker... isn't there one/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> *?
<lindol> It was not here
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm thinking that if you had one on, then you would be given the correct spellings.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I know HexChat has one... anyway, it is just a suggestion, to help with English communication.  I actually know how to spell a lot of things because I've been corrected by spellcheck.
<lindol> Thank you for your advice :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But, I'm a visual speller... if that makes sense?  I can tell by how it looks (with spellcheck off).  I wouldn't be good at a spelling bee, is my point.
<lindol> and i am sorry, my english, I am still learnning english :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You  are cool! I'm just trying to help.
<lindol> haha i understood your meanning :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm gonna restart my rig... I'll be a minute.
<lindol> :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, again, lindol.
<lindol> :)
<lindol> JohnnyComeL8ly, thank you :)
<lindol> and sorry, I have to go to bed.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You are welcome.
<lindol> I have drunk some bear
<JohnnyComeL8ly> *beer
<lindol> haha Thank you see u tom.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Bear... lol
<lindol> :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Alright c u.
<lindol> wow. sorry T_T
<lindol> bye
<jack555> hi there
<Latrodectus> hi
<jack555> where's the link to download the distro?
<Latrodectus> ubuntu?
<jack555> I only found a link that points to the wiki
<jack555> ubuntu-gnome of course
<jack555> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<jack555> the Download icon points to itself...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/15.10/release/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That will do the trick.
<jack555> nice, thanks!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, Latrodectus... long time no see, huh? ;-)
<Latrodectus> totally
<jack555> it would be easier if that link wasn't fake though...
<Latrodectus> jack555: yup
<Latrodectus> they should fix that
<Latrodectus> but it's my suspission that they are trying to push unity, to make more money.
<jack555> lol
<Latrodectus> it's retarded
<jack555> i'm running from unity
<Latrodectus> me too
<Latrodectus> i installed it, but now i want it gone
<jack555> also tried kde, but had many issues
<Latrodectus> kde has it's ups and downs
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Another recommend is Trisquel.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://trisquel.info/en
<JohnnyComeL8ly> jack555:
<jack555> indeed, I've been using it for years but latest release was a hell to me...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> We are the Unity conspiracy theorists....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Trisquel? in what way?
<jack555> no sorry, I meant KDE
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, I was wondering....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Trisquel is based off of Gnome 3 fallback.
<jack555> didn't know about Trisquel
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is completely libre.
<jack555> I'm considering cinnamon too
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is alright... not my fav atm.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Better than M$ Windoze or Unity.
<jack555> that's for sure!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It was actually made because they didn't like the way Unity was going.
<jack555> which one? Cinnamon?
<jack555> ah right, Trisquel comes from Gnome 3
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Cinnamon was a fork of Gnome 2, afaIr.
<Olotila> I got ubuntu gnome 15.10, cant install steam
<Olotila> There isn’t a software package called “steam-launcher” in your current software sources
<lindol> good morning
<manokara> good evening
<lindol> manokara, haha nice to meet you :) how are you? :)
<manokara> oh, i'm fine :D
<manokara> what about you, lindol?
<manokara> if i'm not mistaken, you sometimes come here for help in translating stuff, hehe
<lindol> oh.
<lindol> really? :)
<lindol> haha
<manokara> or it was someone else with a similar name
<lindol> It was right, because when i have question during translating for wifi page, I try to ask to someone that is here :)
<lindol> I am pretty good :) because i wake up now a few minutes ago
<manokara> nice
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-31
<slook> Does the Website administrator or designer visit the IRC of Ubuntu Gnome?
<slook> If not, I have one concern about the website - its very confusing to find the download link. You literally have to go through 3 pages to get to it. Download -> Latest Release -> Ubuntu Wiki -> [Download Links] - they should simplify this and list those links on the Download page instead of page hopping
<slook> I'm dling the 32-bit version now, finally; take care all - thanks for the support and hard work =D
<sftrabbit> Just installed 15.10 today, and reducing my screen brightness (either with the function key or through the power settings) is causing my display to turn off. I've been having to do a hard shutdown when it happens. Increasing the brightness is fine. It's an Asus N56V laptop. Any ideas?
<sftrabbit> There is a separate function key intended for turning off/on the display, which also works fine.
<globalist> Hello guys! I'm very much enjoying the new release, so thanks to everybody involved! :) I have one minor issue though which which I can't seem to resolve on my own: At boot, all I get is a black screen (setting a different grub timeout has no effect) and after a few seconds my monitor goes into standby... I then have to press ESC to reach a tty passphrase query (i have an encrypted installation, Ubuntu Gnome is the only OS inst
<globalist> alled) after that everything works as it should. I can not for the life of me determine what's causing this. It also happens on my laptop. As I said, it's not really a big deal for me but would appreciate any help!
<globalist> I might have to add that the only "solutions" that I found online suggested to edit the grub timeout and hidden_timeout options. But that didn't help in my case. Basically I can display the Grub menu if I wanted but after the countdown I'm returned to a black screen and i have to press ESC to proceed.
<globalist> Got to go. Have a good one, everybody!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-01
<lindol> hi all :)
<Sicnus> While installing, my system hangs at: "Preparing to install Ubuntu Gnome"  This is UG 15.10 btw.
<Sicnus> Does anyone know the default user/pass for UG 15.10?  I'd like to log in on TTY1
<Sicnus> Doubt anyones awake but...   If I've tried to install Ubuntu like 4x times and it kept hanging @ "Preparing to install Ubuntu Gnome" but then I switched the position on my hard drive where swap and / was... and it worked perfectly... could that be an indication of something wrong with that sector of the drive?
<Sicnus> http://pastebin.com/U9jY5zZG
<Sicnus> I think I accidently deleted something essential from my sources.list.d/ dir :/
<toXel_> Sicnus: the equinox ppa you've added has no support for wily
<Sicnus> toXel, heh...  I know it's lame, but I just nuked and re-installed.  :(   [I'm so bad]
<Sicnus> there are a lot of outdated icon sets out there that don't support Wily apparently
<Sicnus> course, it did just come out
<toXel> I think you should just have changed the sources.list entry of the repo from wily to trusty
<Sicnus> toXel, been about 6 years since I've used Linux... that and being old... I've forgotten stuff.  :)
<toXel> :D
<toXel> Shit happens ;)
<Sicnus> aye... it killed my OCD knowing I couldn't cleanly apt-get update
<toXel> Oh yea I know that feeling...
<Sicnus> So I've been around Linux since 96'....  (in one way or another) but have just switched back using it as a desktop.  There are a lot of improvements on things... but in some ways.... a lot of the old issues still seem present.  Can't put my finger on it... just a feeling
<toXel> My first experiences with Linux was in 2006 with Ubuntu. And IMHO Linux has changed a lot since then
<Sicnus> toXel, true...   but a lot of the same struggles I've seen with UI / DE stuff seems present.  But you are right... leaps and bounds of progress has been made.
<Sicnus> plus, a lot of it could be my own personal bias :)
<toXel> Yes bias has a big role in the Linux world unfortunately
<Sicnus> The one thing that does blow my mind is the # of flavors of linux
 * Sicnus does Jackie Chan face
<toXel> But there's something for everyone ;)
<Sicnus> hehe
<Sicnus> course, I'd love to smack Mark up for picking Unity over GNOME.   *sigh*
<Sicnus> If he'd have hired me...  it wouldn't have happened. :)   [Applied for a community lead position at one point in time @ Ubuntu]
<Sick> what the heck is the little > < arrow at the bottom left in GNOME? heh.  it shows my Hexchat icon currently....  It looks like a list of open things, but... it doesn't show anything but Hexchat (and I have about 5 other apps open)
<toXel> That's normally where the notification icons are placed in Gnome 3.18
<toXel> Except when you have TopIcons installed
<toXel> @Sick ^
<meetingology> toXel: Error: "Sick" is not a valid command.
<toXel> Sick: ^
<Sick> toXel, lol
<Sick> toXel, I'm not a valid command, what!?!  :)
<toXel> Yea I've written (at)Sick
<toXel> Seems like we can write commands to the bot with @
<toXel> @help
<Sick> just teasing... and thanks, I've installed TopIcons... much better
<meetingology> toXel: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<toXel> @list
<meetingology> toXel: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickAuth, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<Sick> toXel, you know where in dconf I can change the Top Bar to show Day (LONG) & Month (LONG) Example:  Sunday, November  instead of:  Sun/Nov ?
<toXel> Use gnome-tweak
<toXel> There you can change it
<Sick> :/   It doesn't seem to let you change from short to long... but perhaps I'm just missing it.
<Sick> one sec
<toXel> Oh but I don't think that you can change the date format there sorry
<Sick> yeah...
<Sick> I think it's a dconf thingy
<toXel> I'm not thaaaaat experienced in dconf stuff :D
<toXel> Google is your friend
<toXel> Or duckduckgo ;P
<Sick> hah
<Sick> I'm just digging through dconf
<Sick> "What could go wrong?"
<Sick> ;)
<toXel> With gsettings you can list the whole dconf tree recursively and grep it
<Sick> I'm surprised I'm the only one that has been bothered by that.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-31
<jamie_1> does anyone know when 3.20 will be moved out of staging to release?
<jbicha> jamie_1: If you want GNOME 3.20, I recommend upgrading to Ubuntu GNOME 16.10
<jamie_1> jbicha: oh i have 3.20 and i am running wayland, was just curious when wayland will reach release
<jbicha> I'm not sure I understand what you're asking…
<jamie_1> jbicha: right now gnome 3.20 is held in gnome/staging instead of gnome/central
<jbicha> yes, that's generally how we do it now
<jamie_1> jbicha: im asking when it will be moved from staging to central
<jbicha> that's not going to happen, at least not for xenial
<jamie_1> are yall aiming for 17.04?
<jbicha> ?
<jamie_1> i know they are trying to get unity 8 and mir ready for ubuntu 17.04... personally i  dont think it will make it
<jbicha> oh you mean when will GNOME on Wayland be the default?
<jbicha> I don't think that's been discussed for 17.04 yet
<jamie_1> no when will it be in the option list by default? i know it would be hard right now to be 100% wayland due to application dependency on x11 now
<jamie_1> like when you move to the staging 3.20 you have it on the de dropdown list on login
<jbicha> did you install Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 or 16.04.1?
<jamie_1> i have 16.04.1 i believe but i did my own move the 3.20 with the gnome/staging repo with a dist-upgrade
<jamie_1> yeah im on 16.04.1
<jbicha> ok, Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 includes GNOME on Wayland by default
<jamie_1> didnt know that
<jamie_1> i was using when it was nightly but i just got a new laptop
<jbicha> the 16.04 iso also included it accidentally but 16.04.1 did not
<jamie_1> i was using 16.10 when it was still nightly*
<jamie_1> im waiting for nightly 17.04, i am a qa engineer so i like to run on the nightly so i can help with bug reports and testing
<jbicha> GNOME without Wayland is still the default; I'm just talking about being able to choose Wayland from the login screen
<jamie_1> same
<jamie_1> were on the same page
<jbicha> wait no longer! :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<jamie_1> they already have 17.04? 16.10 just reached release
<jbicha> 17.04 Alpha already has GNOME 3.22, enjoy
<jamie_1> oooooo
<jamie_1> i can have some fun with that, do you have any idea on what the roadmap for 17.04 is?
<jbicha> um, GNOME 3.22 (there's still a few things missing like nautilus)
<jamie_1> can you port it in from the old repo?
<jamie_1> via ppa?
<jamie_1> i primarily use the terminal anyways so its not much of a hit for me
<jbicha> there's a chance we'll do some GNOME 3.24 stuff too if it's not too disruptive
<jbicha> but some stuff will be using GTK+ 3.90 so that might not happen
<jamie_1> do you know if you can do sudo apt-get do-distupgrade -d to get to 17.04?
<jamie_1> this is a fresh install so its not much of a hit to do another install
<jbicha> if you have any PPAs, I recommend running ppa-purge on them first
<jbicha> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jbicha> should work
<jamie_1> will do, will it matter if i have the gnome/staging ppa set as defaults for applications instead of central?
<jbicha> please ppa-purge all ppas, especially gnome3-staging, before upgrading to a new version
<jamie_1> okay will do
<jamie_1> wait for my current update to finish first then will reboot and purge all the ppa
<jamie_1> i have one advantage over most people... i use a majorty of third party stuff for software development and testing so i can run on almost anything as long as the kernal is stable at least
<jamie_1> hrm... odd... i do sudo do-release-upgrade -d and it says no new version found...
<jbicha> jamie_1: ok, then you can just replace yakkety with zesty in /etc/apt/sources.list then dist-upgrade
<jamie_1> jbicha: i was just gonna go from 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04
<jbicha> oh
<jamie_1> slow way but lazy way lol
<jbicha> it would be faster to just do a clean install
<jamie_1> i already installed a few things i need like vs code, git and built my ssh startup service
<jbicha> but if you want to do the upgrades, open software-properties-gtk switch to the Updates tab and change the last box to "For any new version"
<jamie_1> ah screw it... it only took me like 20 minutes to do
<jamie_1> jbicha: i already did
<jamie_1> and its wanting to take me to 16.10 even with the -d flag
<jbicha> yes, it's not supported to skip versions
<jamie_1> yeah... i noticed
<jamie_1> im probably just gonna do a fresh install...
<jamie_1> only took me like 20 minutes to rebuild my services... so its not exactly hard to do..
<mohhso> does git.gnome.org has problem, I am unable to clone any project ???
<mohhso> where I can check the service status for git.gnome.org ???
<jamie_1> anyone know if there is a known bug for the nightly image installer?
<jamie_1> im getting failed install with an issue with apt
<jbicha> jamie_1: you used a USB, right?
<jamie_1> jbicha: yeah
<jbicha> jamie_1: bug 1637985
<ubot5`> bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install Fail - Attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from CD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637985
<jamie_1> ah, in that case im gonna install 16.10 and do-release-upgrade
<jbicha> sorry about that
<jamie_1> at first i filed a different bug on it because it failed the first time when i unplugged a usb device but apparently that wast the cause so i close it lol
<jamie_1> jbicha: its all good, im used to it, i used to work on the firefox os project
<jamie_1> so i know how it goes sometimes
<jamie_1> jbicha: okay i fixed my report and marked it as a duplicate of bug 1637985
<ubot5`> bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install Fail - Attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from CD" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637985
<jamie_1> by any chance jbicha do yall have a site for test suites?
<jbicha> jamie_1: what kind of tests are you interested in?
<jamie_1> any lol
<jamie_1> i know how to run both automated and manual
<jbicha> ok, basic installer tests and reporting is at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/369/builds
<jamie_1> how about ui, intigration, ux or unit
<jbicha> Debian and Ubuntu have a system called autopkgtest which is for automated testing
<jbicha> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/
<jbicha> unless ignored, tests have to pass before they get promoted from zesty-proposed to regular zesty
<jbicha> this is a big page that shows that status:
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html
<jamie_1> im looking for a new project to work on so i might end up giving yall a hand since b2g is now just about dead
<jamie_1> jbicha: in running tests is there a specfic place to file results?
<jbicha> just run ubuntu-bug <nameofpkg>
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Reporting_non-crash_hardware_and_desktop_application_bugs
<jamie_1> okay thanks, also just as a heads up the gnome testing page on ubuntu's page still has 16.10 as current nightly
<jbicha> ok, that's updated
<jbicha> we don't have much of an organized QA team right now
<jamie_1> i get that all to well... when i was working on firefox os qa was the least valued piece... our team was holding on for dear life and we were always the last thought of at the different company get togethers...
<jamie_1> also i realized there is only 4 manual test cases on the iso tracker for ubuntu gnome... do yall need manual tests generated?
<jbicha> I'm not sure they need much expansion; those tests are just to make sure the installer works and the live image is basically functional
<jamie_1> okay, wasnt sure, where do i find the rest of the test cases?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-01
<jamie_1> anyone notice that when starting up ubuntugnome 17.04 the internet wont connect properly? i have to dissable and renable the wifi
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-02
<galvezjj> Hi all, I just upgraded a 14.04 machine to 16.04 and now it crashes on login. any help trouble shooting this would be appreciated
<jamie_1> anyone around that can help me with a ssh issues on 17.04 with github
<pchoo> jamie_1: Are you from the future?!
<jamie_1> pchoo: sure we'll go with that one :p\
<pchoo> jamie_1: you're best bet is to ask the question and see if anyone responds, asking to ask a question isn't so useful for people wanting to help ;)
<jamie_1> pchoo: i already figured it out... i acidently had github address set to 1jamie@github.com instead of git
<jamie_1> git@github.com
<pchoo> jamie_1: ah, good stuff
<jamie_1> pchoo: was just a goof on my part this time
<iena95> hi guys, can you help me out making compiz to work on my ubuntu gnome 16.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-03
<ryan__> Hey all, the gnome3 ppa is kicking back an error that it doesn't have the release info for 16.10 - is there a workaround?
<testname> HELP
<testname> LOGIN
<LinDol> hi all
<markus__> hey guys! is it possible to force the dark theme on gedit 3.22?
<freakyy> hi all. i have a HyperX II Gaming Headset and it worked before the upgrade to ubuntu 16.10 with 16.04. but now the device isnt even listed as output device - only as input device in the sound settings. any idea what i can do?
<freakyy> ah i replugged it in
<freakyy> now it works
<freakyy> nm ;D
<freakyy> ok i got another question. is there any possibility to control the logitech g213 keyboard leds (which keep cycling in 16million colors if they are not "set")?
<fleetfox> ..
<markus__> freakyy: maybe this helps: https://gnome15.org/
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-04
<Blackisle> morning all
<Blackisle> anyone had issues with printing recently?
<Blackisle> after the 16.10 update (mayeb a couple of apt updates ago) my network printing no longer works :/
<Blackisle> been trying to track down the issue
<Blackisle> jobs jsut get stuck in the queue, never process. Xerox PHaser constantly tries to reconnect
<Blackisle> HP601 and Ricoh MP both seemingly fail to process queues
<Blackisle> trying to dig in to Cups atm but having trouble logging in to the web admin page
<Blackisle> have added my user to the "systemgroup" (and is part of sudo group too) but still not able to login :/
<Blackisle> nvm, got in to cups and working from there
<jbicha> Blackisle: make sure system-config-printer-gnome is installed, bug 1637466
<ubot5`> bug 1637466 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Yakkety) "do-release-upgrade removed system-config-printer-gnome during 16.04 -> 16.10 upgrade" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637466
<Blackisle> system-config-printer-gnome is already the newest version (1.5.7+20160812-0ubuntu1).
<jbicha> ok, different issue then
<Blackisle> heh
<Blackisle> every time I print to the Xerox 8860 now it reboots the printer :S
<Blackisle> tried with the Foomatic/PCL and the Foomatic/PS drivers
<Blackisle> it used to work :/
<faekjarz> Hey there! The latest update, the one with the nvidia driver, broke my box. When booting Linux 4.4.0-43 GDM doesn't start, and linux 4.4.0-45 doesn't ask for my LUKS pw. How do i restore my box? (and why does the nvidia driver not work?) …is this a known issue?
<faekjarz> fyi: apt install nvidia-361=361.42-0ubuntu2 solved my problem …apparently there's something wrong with the latest driver
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-11-06
<antjose> Hi
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, could you extend my membership here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-development/+members
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-31
<adityaduggal> hi can anyone help me with fingerprint on GDM3.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-01
<sa7noun_> hi, I need help to fix my network wireless card, I installed ubuntu gnome 16.04 and the wifi won't turn on , can some one give some help ? thanks
<sa7noun>  hi , can some one help me to resolve wireless network issue ? the wifi won't turn ON ! here is the pastebin of lspci | grep Wireless : https://pastebin.com/Nvua1nfE , thanks for your help
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-02
<jbicha> darkxst: I guess the gdm3 trick in vanilla-gnome-default-settings doesn't work, I haven't gotten around to trying it LP: #1725661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725661 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package vanilla-gnome-default-settings 17.10.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725661
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-03
<darkxst> jbicha, hmm, looks like postinst must have run before gnome-session
<darkxst> I guess there is no guarantee in the order things run
<darkxst> maybe we need a pre-depends on gnome-session also
<Steve_> Hi.  Please can I have some help adding an application to the dock in Ubuntu 17.10?
<Steve_> hold on, I think I might have figured it out...  :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-04
<John__> hello, is there any news about bug #745032 ??
<ubot5> bug 962120 in Unity "duplicate for #745032 Launcher - Add API to allow apps to override the Launcher tile colourisation with a colour of their choosing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962120
<John__> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<rmgt> help me please http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=516466passwd.png
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-05
<Coostrybro> Hello could someone please explain the absolute path of a directory
<Coostrybro> for example from my home directory how would I navigate to a directory named lab10 which is located in the home directory using its absoulute path
<jbicha> please try #ubuntu this channel doesn't provide support
